# Cm 9 user thread D2G



## Kickasz23

Please post questions here regarding CM9. Post your build and if started with fresh build or installed over another build date. Please refrain from posting in the dev thread. Please read to see if your question has already has been answered.


----------



## crazydz

Good call starting this thread, I follow the dev thread but I don't post since I can't really help lol

I installed the 2/16 build over stock and have been installing the updates over the previous build.

Over all everything works as expected, better then expected actually. I had some issues with freezing and rebooting but that seems to have been fixed with this update.

The only issue I really have is that my battery life and levels have been kind of quirky. I am not sure if it is related to the rom or to something I did.

Sometimes i will have a full battery in the morning and by noon it will be down to 25% even though I have barely used it. So I stick it in the charger and it immediately jumps up to 60%

The weirdest part is that sometimes when its charging it will jump from 95 to 85 to 100 then back down etc. 
I have tried wiping battery stats and wiping data but it doesn't seem to make a difference.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

crazydz said:


> Good call starting this thread, I follow the dev thread but I don't post since I can't really help lol
> 
> I installed the 2/16 build over stock and have been installing the updates over the previous build.
> 
> Over all everything works as expected, better then expected actually. I had some issues with freezing and rebooting but that seems to have been fixed with this update.
> 
> The only issue I really have is that my battery life and levels have been kind of quirky. I am not sure if it is related to the rom or to something I did.
> 
> Sometimes i will have a full battery in the morning and by noon it will be down to 25% even though I have barely used it. So I stick it in the charger and it immediately jumps up to 60%
> 
> The weirdest part is that sometimes when its charging it will jump from 95 to 85 to 100 then back down etc.
> I have tried wiping battery stats and wiping data but it doesn't seem to make a difference.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Don't worry, battery life does seem to be an issue in CM9 so far.


----------



## Kickasz23

I'm on the latest build battery seems improved with it, my battery stats also jump like that but I had that issue with cm7...what I did is reflashed stock and charged the battery to 100% plus two hours then flashed cm9 and seemed to help the battery stats from jumping.

Sent from my Droid2Global CM9!


----------



## MrB206

Helpful hints with CM9:

Try to start from an SBF'd phone. I've noticed ICS doesn't jive well with GB remnants, so try to wipe the phone clean before flashing any CM9 rom.
If you don't notice more than a few people saying they had the same error you encountered, the issue is your phone/flash, NOT the rom.
Many apps don't work well with ICS. This isn't an issue with the rom, it's an issue with the app. I get FC's like mad from apps, so try fixing permissions and zipaligning the app(s).
If all else fails with CM9, wipe data and reflash the rom. Remember, it's pre-alpha, so it's going to be buggy as shit. I use it as a daily driver, but I recognize there are tons of missing options and it's buggy. See #2 about your phone acting buggy.








If anything I just typed looks like jibberish, please don't flash CM9. Wait for a more stable build with all the options or flash a more established rom, like CM7.


----------



## crazydz

It does have some quirks but nothing unexpected. And several things that never quite worked for me with other roms work perfectly with this one.

For me the missing options aren't an issue, I knew was I was signing on for when I flashed.


----------



## donT_throw_poop

So I accidentally let my battery totally die today, and I know there is a problem with charging while off and that the phone will boot up before charging. My problem is that even connected to the wall there doesn't seem to be enough power to boot up. The boot logo will flash periodically but it won't even get to the animation. Thoughts? I can't think of anything to do because without it booting there is no way for me to interact with the phone


----------



## ExodusC

This is somewhat of an extreme solution, but TeamBlackHat does sell factory cables for Motorola devices that directly power the device, bypassing the battery.

This would allow you to SBF or reflash a backup so you can charge.

More simply you could borrow a friend's phone or battery, another battery, or an external battery charger and charge that way.


----------



## donT_throw_poop

Is there any hope that leaving it on the charger all night would somehow allow it to build enough current to charge?


----------



## ExodusC

donT_throw_poop said:


> Is there any hope that leaving it on the charger all night would somehow allow it to build enough current to charge?


You might as well give it a shot.

I think one of my devices did something similar once, so I left it plugged in for about an hour, and eventually it managed to boot in enough to start charging.

Definitely make sure to use a high-current wall adapter rather than a USB charger, so you can get the most current through at any given time.


----------



## Kickasz23

Is no problem with our phones and battery dieing that was droid pro problem I think we charging screen now if our phone is off

Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

except there is always a risk, of phone not charging, when you drain battery all the way 
Using any rom

Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki


----------



## miga

themib said:


> except there is always a risk, of phone not charging, when you drain battery all the way
> Using any rom
> 
> Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki


It isn't a risk if you have a wall charger, though it's just annoying...


----------



## themib

yes it's rare but there is always a risk, of phone not charging, when you drain battery all the way
Using any rom
google it and read the threads about people it's happened to

edit: unless when you wrote wall charge you meant, spare battery charger


----------



## miga

I've drained my battery all the way before and I was always able to recover it using a wall charger. I'm never able to though if it's just from a standard PC USB port.


----------



## ExodusC

miga said:


> I've drained my battery all the way before and I was always able to recover it using a wall charger. I'm never able to though if it's just from a standard PC USB port.


On CyanogenMod 9?

I know stock had the quirky little program that started up when the phone wasn't booted, allowing it to charge.

I honestly can't remember what my Droid 1 and Nexus One did when you completely drained the battery. I still have the Droid, but it's running a CM9 alpha as well so I don't know how stock worked.


----------



## MrB206

Not on the D2 or D2g... that was a DPro issue. As long as you're using the OEM charger, you can charge with a dead battery. I've done it many times on CM9 and other roms. You can use a USB charger, but it has to be plugged into the wall; that's my main charger and I've used it on a dead battery.


----------



## x13thangelx

Yea, I pretty much always use the charger that came with my Kindle (just a usb cord and usb wall plug) and I've had no problem charging from a dead battery.

Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki


----------



## chameo53

Different topic - I don't seem t obe able to reboot into CWM once I've successfully loaded CM9. I initially had issues with getting any of the CM9 ROMs to load without hanging at the Motorola logo but found that if I formated /system following the data/cache and Davlik wipes, I was able to get CM9 to boot. I am rooted with SU and TB and Rom Manager indicate as such. I used ROM manager to install CWM using 2nd-init but have been unable to boot into CWM at all. When pressing the power button and selecting reboot, there is no CWM option and when trying to boot into CWM from Rom Manager using the backup current ROM option, I ended up hanging at the "M" and could not get it to reboot normally at all even with a battery pull so I ended up SBFing. I've loaded several of the CM9 ROMs and seem to have the CWM issue no matter what.

What am I missing or doing wrong? Hopefully just a stupid user trick causing my issue since I like trying the new ROMs but having to SBF can be a pain.

Thanks.


----------



## bikedude880

Power button -> reboot -> recovery

As long as a version of cwm was installed prior to cm9 (and it kinda requires it), you can reboot recovery on the first boot after install, no questions asked.

And I assume by "2nd-init" version, you mean the Droid X recovery.


----------



## chameo53

Great - thanks very much for the quick reply. Probably should have just given that a try given I did have CWM installed already. Yes, I did mean the Droid X 2nd init. Now I'll not hesitate to try the updated ROMs as they appear.

Great work by all of you. My company specifies the phones they will purchase and as I needed global, at that time the D2G was it - I initially thought I was going to be very limited in what I could do as I came from the world of Blackberry and was very used to using non-standard ROMs but you've all proven otherwise.


----------



## hgrimberg

So still cant get calls on GSM? Camera still with issues?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## MrB206

So I got an LG Spectrum today and noticed the battery increments were 1%. I've used a droid since they came out, so is the 10% on the droids a Motorola issue?

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## xnap30

It just depends on the company, some companies can choose whether or not to add it in.

WebOS has 1% on touchpad but I think you had to enable it through preware on the phones


----------



## MrB206

Interesting. Well, I'm glad the Spectrum has 1%.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ExodusC

xnap30 said:


> Interesting. Well, I'm glad the Spectrum has 1%.
> 
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


Interestingly enough, the Droid 2 Global had the 10% increments on stock and custom ROMs up until CM7/CM9 (and I suppose MIUI now), whereas I never found a ROM for the OG Droid that could do 1% battery increments.

Why these phones are capable of presenting battery in 1% increments, yet manufacturers choose to set them at 10%, I will never understand.


----------



## sk8freakrt

MrB206 said:


> Helpful hints with CM9:
> Try to start from an SBF'd phone. I've noticed ICS doesn't jive well with GB remnants, so try to wipe the phone clean before flashing any CM9 rom.
> If you don't notice more than a few people saying they had the same error you encountered, the issue is your phone/flash, NOT the rom.
> Many apps don't work well with ICS. This isn't an issue with the rom, it's an issue with the app. I get FC's like mad from apps, so try fixing permissions and zipaligning the app(s).
> If all else fails with CM9, wipe data and reflash the rom. Remember, it's pre-alpha, so it's going to be buggy as shit. I use it as a daily driver, but I recognize there are tons of missing options and it's buggy. See #2 about your phone acting buggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything I just typed looks like jibberish, please don't flash CM9. Wait for a more stable build with all the options or flash a more established rom, like CM7.


So SBF back to froyo? like what you'd get on a D2G right out of the box? 2.4.whatever?


----------



## Jabberwockish

sk8freakrt said:


> So SBF back to froyo? like what you'd get on a D2G right out of the box? 2.4.whatever?


No! CM9 for D2G requires a Gingerbread kernel. Either SBF directly to 4.5.60x, or SBF 2.4.x and install the latest OTA update.


----------



## sbnaul

Hey guys ur data wrks on gsm ???


----------



## Kickasz23

Yes GSM works

Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki


----------



## DarthDroideka

GSM is working fine can make calls and texts but GPRS is always shown as connecting or Disconnected ..it might be a SIM issue


----------



## sbnaul

Yeah same here... gsm wrking fine but gprs troubling a bit...


----------



## sk8freakrt

Jabberwockish said:


> No! CM9 for D2G requires a Gingerbread kernel. Either SBF directly to 4.5.60x, or SBF 2.4.x and install the latest OTA update.


thanks, i finally got it to work. for some reason, the first time i sbf'd and flashed it, i just got stuck at the M. tried again and it worked. did the exact same steps both times...*shrug*


----------



## themib

sk8freakrt said:


> thanks, i finally got it to work. for some reason, the first time i sbf'd and flashed it, i just got stuck at the M. tried again and it worked. did the exact same steps both times...*shrug*


i wipe cache before and after flashing

Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

themib said:


> i wipe cache before and after flashing
> 
> Sent from my Droid2Global using RootzWiki


No reason to wipe twice, its not like anything gets wrote to /cache in the minute between wiping and flashing.


----------



## NegO

Hi!!

I have SPB shell 3d and the market not show me this application









Plz help


----------



## hgrimberg

DarthDroideka said:


> GSM is working fine can make calls and texts but GPRS is always shown as connecting or Disconnected ..it might be a SIM issue


So gsm data is not working yet? You can make calls on gsm but can you get calls?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorer4x4

hgrimberg said:


> So gsm data is not working yet? You can make calls on gsm but can you get calls?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


Make a nandroid, flash the latest cm9 and test it. If it doesnt work you can boot to recovery and restore nandroid.

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

Interesting and yet subjective. It seems to me that running Wifi really doesn't save any battery over 3g. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## DarthDroideka

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Make a nandroid, flash the latest cm9 and test it. If it doesnt work you can boot to recovery and restore nandroid.
> 
> Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


I did that ...The 1=03=2012 allows me to make calls recieve calls send and recieve texts but the GPRS is always shown as disconnected or connecting after which it connects for a brief while (a sec or two ) before reverting to disconnected state...i had the APN settings checked they were correct..ANyone else having problems with GPRS ??


----------



## TheOldOne

Is built in USB tethering or hotspot still broken? I know it was in CM7 and the options hidden because of it.
The options show up now but trying to turn USB tethering on does nothing and hotspot kills wifi completely.
Is this the rom or just my phone?


----------



## hgrimberg

DarthDroideka said:


> I did that ...The 1=03=2012 allows me to make calls recieve calls send and recieve texts but the GPRS is always shown as disconnected or connecting after which it connects for a brief while (a sec or two ) before reverting to disconnected state...i had the APN settings checked they were correct..ANyone else having problems with GPRS ??


Ok, so gsm data still doesnt work. So, reverting to a nandroid backup of the stock gb rom is the same as doing a sbf back to stock? Say i try cm9, dont like it, i go back to my stock gb nandroid backup and then install miui from there? Is it the same as starting fresh from doing a sbf back to stock gb?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## MrB206

nailbomb3 said:


> Interesting and yet subjective. It seems to me that running Wifi really doesn't save any battery over 3g. Anyone else notice this?


I notice a little better life from wifi, but I've seen some huge drops in battery on cm9 that I haven't seen on other roms. Normally, I'd attribute it to the battery, but it seems to only happen on cm9, so it's a puzzler. In any event, wifi usually offers better life, but that's not always guaranteed.


----------



## tehkraft

When I hit 2gigs, I got a data use warning from ics, but there seems to be no settings to set, or for that matter, disable warnings. anyone figure a way around this?
Edit: the notification is unclearable


----------



## bikedude880

tehkraft said:


> When I hit 2gigs, I got a data use warning from ics, but there seems to be no settings to set, or for that matter, disable warnings. anyone figure a way around this?
> Edit: the notification is unclearable


This is due to the kernel modules responsible for this section not being complete. Our kernel, being a froyo kernel with a gb patch, lacks all the device interfaces needed for ICS to function properly. It's why alpha builds lacked the data usage feature. Nowadays, the interface is provided temporarily via a kernel module from the Defy team. I'm sure once the time is found, a functionable version will find it's way into the device.

Things we as developers have to do extra versus Gingerbread:
Implement kernel interfaces for specialized data collection or hardware functionality
Write HAL wrappers for hardware
Forward-port gingerbread api to ics in order to utilize proprietary libraries


----------



## nailbomb3

bikedude880 said:


> This is due to the kernel modules responsible for this section not being complete. Our kernel, being a froyo kernel with a gb patch, lacks all the device interfaces needed for ICS to function properly. It's why alpha builds lacked the data usage feature. Nowadays, the interface is provided temporarily via a kernel module from the Defy team. I'm sure once the time is found, a functionable version will find it's way into the device.
> 
> Things we as developers have to do extra versus Gingerbread:
> Implement kernel interfaces for specialized data collection or hardware functionality
> Write HAL wrappers for hardware
> Forward-port gingerbread api to ics in order to utilize proprietary libraries


That's why we don't see battery usage data as well? Thanks!


----------



## ExodusC

Anyone else having odd video playback issues? Anything requiring Flash locks up the app, be it Browser or otherwise, and non-flash video through the YouTube app is incredibly choppy (but the sound works fine).

Oddly enough I didn't have these issues before the March 1st build which was flashed on top of a clean SBF.


----------



## Jabberwockish

ExodusC said:


> Anyone else having odd video playback issues? Anything requiring Flash locks up the app, be it Browser or otherwise, and non-flash video through the YouTube app is incredibly choppy (but the sound works fine).
> 
> Oddly enough I didn't have these issues before the March 1st build which was flashed on top of a clean SBF.


This was discussed in the dev thread earlier. Basically, previous builds decoded video entirely in software; the 03012012 build introduced some hardware acceleration, but it's incomplete.


----------



## Jabberwockish

bikedude880 said:


> This is due to the kernel modules responsible for this section not being complete. Our kernel, being a froyo kernel with a gb patch, lacks all the device interfaces needed for ICS to function properly. It's why alpha builds lacked the data usage feature. Nowadays, the interface is provided temporarily via a kernel module from the Defy team. I'm sure once the time is found, a functionable version will find it's way into the device.
> 
> Things we as developers have to do extra versus Gingerbread:
> Implement kernel interfaces for specialized data collection or hardware functionality
> Write HAL wrappers for hardware
> Forward-port gingerbread api to ics in order to utilize proprietary libraries


Dammit Moto, unlock our bootloader already!


----------



## fireflame90050

Does anyone know anything about chrome beta on this rom? Or anything I can do to help with that?

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

fireflame90050 said:


> Does anyone know anything about chrome beta on this rom? Or anything I can do to help with that?
> 
> Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


You *can* install it, but it won't be usable thanks to incompatibility with renderscript, according to BD, IIRC.


----------



## nailbomb3

little Pandora at the end of the graph.

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

fireflame90050 said:


> Does anyone know anything about chrome beta on this rom? Or anything I can do to help with that?
> 
> Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


Yea, stop asking about it. Im sure there will be a huge announcement about it finally working when it does. Because then several other problems would have been fixed at the same time.


----------



## ExodusC

Jabberwockish said:


> This was discussed in the dev thread earlier. Basically, previous builds decoded video entirely in software; the 03012012 build introduced some hardware acceleration, but it's incomplete.


Ah okay. I try to follow the dev thread as best I can.

Guess I have to suck it up and deal with no YouTube for a while.


----------



## MrB206

fireflame90050 said:


> Does anyone know anything about chrome beta on this rom? Or anything I can do to help with that?


Doesn't work.... You'll just get a white screen. It was discussed in the d2g den thread.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jtostenr

I am running the 03012012r1 build and was having some FC issues with a few apps. So I thought I would run the Fix Permissions tool. Unfortunately, this was already done and so after I ran it I got FC for almost every app. I ran it again and everything is mostly ok, however my Home key no longer works. (Also, the exchange client no longer requests a pin, but I'm not complaining about that lol.) I tried re-flashing the rom, but still no home key. It will vibrate when touched, but it does nothing else. I just noticed that the search key is not working either, but the other two keys work fine.

So, two questions:

1) How can I get the Home/Search keys working again?
2) Is it possible to tell if Fix Permissions has already been run?

Thanks!


----------



## MrB206

Do you have rom toolbox? It's better to use an app like that and fix permissions on apps that act up. 
You'll find the permissions of apps restored act up in ics if saved in gb..not all fc, but when I fix permissions on the app, it works fine.

Oh and yes, if you use rom manager, it will dump a log in the root of your sd card.


----------



## jtostenr

I used Rom Manager to run the fix permission tool. I see the log, thanks for the info.

Now I just need to figure out how to get the home key working again. If it annoys me enough, I might try going back to my last nandroid backup.


----------



## bikedude880

jtostenr said:


> I used Rom Manager to run the fix permission tool. I see the log, thanks for the info.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to get the home key working again. If it annoys me enough, I might try going back to my last nandroid backup.


What do you mean by "the home key doesn't work"?

Electronically it works fine. Software picks it up as a valid key. We even have a configuration file that states it's purpose.

Please elaborate. If you're talking about being able to customize the buttons action (a la CM7), then CM has not added it yet.


----------



## jtostenr

If I tap the home key, it will vibrate, but no action occurs (same with search key). I have to hit the back key a bunch of times instead. This started happening when I ran the Fix Permissions tool from within Rom Manager. I think somehow this screwed something up.


----------



## bikedude880

jtostenr said:


> If I tap the home key, it will vibrate, but no action occurs (same with search key). I have to hit the back key a bunch of times instead. This started happening when I ran the Fix Permissions tool from within Rom Manager. I think somehow this screwed something up.


Tell me, does your physical keyboard quit working as well?


----------



## jtostenr

The physical keyboard still works fine.


----------



## MrB206

You should probably reflash. I came across the same issue when I fixed permissions with RM. All sorts of shit stopped working, like screen buttons (home) and apps didn't want to open. I had to wipe data and flash cm9 again, but it fixed the problem. I think there's something with how RM adjusts permissions, because it narsed a lot up. However, fixing permissions on individual apps with Rom Toolbox seems to be OK.


----------



## jtostenr

I tried reflashing without wiping data, but I guess I will have to wipe data this time.

If I use Rom Toolbox, do I still need Rom Manager for anything?


----------



## MrB206

Just for flashing recovery. You need it for clockwork mod, but not really for much else. In other words, don't remove it. 

As a rule of thumb, if you have issues no one else does, wipe data and start fresh. 9 times out of 10, it's corrupt data of something that causes an error, so starting with fresh data usually solves the problem.


----------



## jtostenr

ok, so I tried to restore a nandroid backup and it fails with error "Error while formatting /system". So I figure I will just have to wipe data and start over (I always wipe cache, but not usually data). So now I cannot seem to wipe data or cache no matter what I do. It looks like it is working and I flash the latest build (or an older one) and once it boots up, it looks like I didn't do anything at all.

I am hoping there is a solution besides SBF....

Edit: nevermind....once I switched to the DX 2nd init CWM, everything was working again. I restored to a backup from a few days ago then flashed the latest build. Home key is working again


----------



## TheSavageSquid

Totally fucked up my phone, I think gapps didn't download correctly, now I'm stuck in airplane mode, even when I turn it off, it only allows me to connect to wifi but for most of today I will be stuck in my wifiless school.







I'm considering just doing an SBF when I get home. I can't get into clockwork to fix it my usual way because I don't have droid 2 boot strap on my phone. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TheSavageSquid

It could also have a little bit to do with installing a droid 2 global rom on my normal droid 2. I just kind of figured it would because droid x roms run on the droid 2. Can anyone tell me how to get into clockwork without a cable or anything else?


----------



## DarthDroideka

hgrimberg said:


> Ok, so gsm data still doesnt work. So, reverting to a nandroid backup of the stock gb rom is the same as doing a sbf back to stock? Say i try cm9, dont like it, i go back to my stock gb nandroid backup and then install miui from there? Is it the same as starting fresh from doing a sbf back to stock gb?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


Yeah its the same as starting over from Stock.... try this to get gprs working http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17976-cyanogenmod-9-unofficial-for-droid-2-global-ics403-update-30112/page__st__740__p__520031#entry520031


----------



## MrB206

TheSavageSquid said:


> ok, so I tried to restore a nandroid backup and it fails with error "Error while formatting /system". So I figure I will just have to wipe data and start over (I always wipe cache, but not usually data). So now I cannot seem to wipe data or cache no matter what I do. It looks like it is working and I flash the latest build (or an older one) and once it boots up, it looks like I didn't do anything at all.
> 
> I am hoping there is a solution besides SBF....
> 
> Edit: nevermind....once I switched to the DX 2nd init CWM, everything was working again. I restored to a backup from a few days ago then flashed the latest build. Home key is working again


Yup. When you SBF or come from stock, you have to use the bootstrap recovery (1st-init), but once you flash a rom like CM or Miui, you have to use the 2nd-init cwm, or you'll get the error. It's a trick that's not discussed very much, though I wish it was, because it took me some work to find it out when I first got the D2 and rom'd it.


----------



## themib

TheSavageSquid said:


> I don't have droid 2 boot strap on my phone. Does anyone have any suggestions?


cm9 has reboot to recovery option built in 
Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

delete


----------



## themib

delete


----------



## themib

delete


----------



## themib

sorry not sure what happened


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Whoa, hold your horses, one time is enough!


----------



## eddyzenl

I can't get VPN works on CM9, does anyone has the same issue?


----------



## hgrimberg

DarthDroideka said:


> Yeah its the same as starting over from Stock.... try this to get gprs working http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17976-cyanogenmod-9-unofficial-for-droid-2-global-ics403-update-30112/page__st__740__p__520031#entry520031


You mean to try that to get gprs working, but how about trying to get 3G working? Is that too much to ask on this cdma-centric rom?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno

hgrimberg said:


> You mean to try that to get gprs working, but how about trying to get 3G working? Is that too much to ask on this cdma-centric rom?


Please provide the radio log for a GPRS data session attempt.

GPRS data session means: a data session established via GPRS, EDGE, UMTS, or HSPA, because they all work the same way.


----------



## bikedude880

Gasai Yuno said:


> Please provide the radio log for a GPRS data session attempt.
> 
> GPRS data session means: a data session established via GPRS, EDGE, UMTS, or HSPA, because they all work the same way.


In previous builds with iplinkerror property, there was a comment in the device config that prevented anything after it from being included in build.prop. I have fixed that and it should be included in all builds here-on-out.

This might be why people have been reporting errors on angels build.


----------



## DarthDroideka

Hgrimburg this is actually one of the few d2g roms that has any support for GSM users. . and yeah GPRS,Edge all works the same way..gasai tweak got my GPRS working
Sent from my Death-Star using Tapatalk


----------



## hgrimberg

DarthDroideka said:


> Hgrimburg this is actually one of the few d2g roms that has any support for GSM users. . and yeah GPRS,Edge all works the same way..gasai tweak got my GPRS working
> Sent from my Death-Star using Tapatalk


Oh, well then, so 3G on gsm works, not just gprs or edge i thought gprs was a slower speed than 3G. So is there another zip file for the rom publiished somewhere by Gasai Yuno that is not the one posted in the cm9 developers thread? If so, where is that file posted? Thank you.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno

There is none. Like I said, if you don't get 3G mobile data with my build, post the radio logs from a connection attempt.

The best way to log it is to redirect adb logcat's output to a file provided you have adb (comes with Pete's Motorola Root Tools etc.)

I would advise doing it this way:
Add the mobile data toggle to your CM9 toggles in the notification bar.
Connect the phone to the PC, disable mobile data, disable WiFi.
Start logcat as described below.
Enable mobile data, and wait about 10-15 seconds, or, in case you're getting the old blinking 3G icon issue, wait 3 seconds after it goes off.
Press Ctrl-C in your logcat window to stop logging.
Logcat command (perform it from a cmd shell while in a directory where adb.exe resides):


Code:


adb logcat -b radio > radio.log

Paste the log from the file you got to pastebin or somewhere else, and post a link to it here. Note: the radio log might contain your phone number; search for the first 3 non-areacode digits of your phone number and edit the number out. Searching for the entire number won't work, as the last digits are usually encoded.

As for GPRS, it's 2G. EDGE is 2.5G. UMTS is 3G. HSPA is 3.5G.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

TheSavageSquid said:


> It could also have a little bit to do with installing a droid 2 global rom on my normal droid 2. I just kind of figured it would because droid x roms run on the droid 2. Can anyone tell me how to get into clockwork without a cable or anything else?


@TheSavageSquid, the D2 and DX may share the same radio, but the D2G has a different radio, cpu(well its actually the same cpu but modified), and i think the camera is different. None the less the different radio is the most important things.

This has me dumfounded atm. I have been using a inverted gmail,people/contacts, and market on cm9 for awhile, but only since angels newest build have I had trouble using them. I have them on my sdcard with backups in dropbox(app). I copy them from the sdcard to system/app/ and then set permissions accordingly(3 in the first column, one in the second column, and none in the last column. I cant seem to get gmail or contacts to show up in app drawer on go launcher ex or adw launcher ex. Yet in adw ex Contacts show up. In go launcher, i can get make a shortcut on my homescreen for conatcts and with go contacts instaled, I even get to choose between the two contact apps when hitting the task bar shorcut, but it is not in the app drawer...Also contacts does not show up in titanium backup, nor does gmail. Any ideas?

Sent from my cm_droid2we using Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Oh and i forze, market updater and market feedback, but market keeps updating to google play store. Any way to block this?

Sent from my cm_droid2we using Tapatalk


----------



## ExodusC

I wiped cache/Dalvik and installed Angel's CM9-D2G-03082012r3 (on top of the March 1st build I believe) and many of my apps, including some gapps appear to have been uninstalled.

I also for some reason thought it would be okay to not make a backup this time.

Anyways, I suppose I will do a quick SBF, re-root, and reflash of this build.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

ExodusC said:


> I wiped cache/Dalvik and installed Angel's CM9-D2G-03082012r3 (on top of the March 1st build I believe) and many of my apps, including some gapps appear to have been uninstalled.
> 
> I also for some reason thought it would be okay to not make a backup this time.
> 
> Anyways, I suppose I will do a quick SBF, re-root, and reflash of this build.


Happened to me (my gapps and apex launcher, which I had put in /system; you probably don't need to SBF...it just took a simple reflash of the gapps posted in the first page of the dev thread via CWM.


----------



## x13thangelx

Of course Apex launcher wouldnt be saved.... Its not in the backup/restore script's for CM that saves gapps. Although they are incomplete...


----------



## x13thangelx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Oh and i forze, market updater and market feedback, but market keeps updating to google play store. Any way to block this?
> 
> Sent from my cm_droid2we using Tapatalk


No because the old market isnt supported at all anymore. Theyre force pushing Play to everyone.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

x13thangelx said:


> No because the old market isnt supported at all anymore. Theyre force pushing Play to everyone.


The old market still works on its initial launch but upon opening the market again it forces the Play market. Anyways I was afraid that they were force pushing. Hopefully a temp work around is found soon. I was just trying to keep my themed market until more themed versions are available. Thanks for the info.

Any idea why gmail no longer works? The themed apk worked fine until your last build. I checked the market/Play store, and found that most, if not all gapps show show up except gmail. Even though it doesnt show up in the market I dont see how that would prevent it from being side loaded. Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Sent from my cm_droid2we using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

x13thangelx said:


> Of course Apex launcher wouldnt be saved.... Its not in the backup/restore script's for CM that saves gapps. Although they are incomplete...


I figured as much when I noticed CM9 formats /system, but thanks for confirming that.

Does anyone know why some gapps, namely Music and Gmail, don't appear in the Play Store/Market? It's not a big deal because the apps function perfectly, but it just struck me as curious. Chalk it up to this being my first extensive foray into anything other than stock ROMs...


----------



## NegO

Hi,

I have some "issues":

1.- Wallpapers not work fine. The wallpaper is not center on the screen and not move with the panels.
2.- Keyboard Backlight problems: I dont have Keyboard Backlight

Can you help me?

Thx!


----------



## xnap30

Does wifi hotspot work?


----------



## DarthDroideka

NegO said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some "issues":
> 
> 1.- Wallpapers not work fine. The wallpaper is not center on the screen and not move with the panels.
> 2.- Keyboard Backlight problems: I dont have Keyboard Backlight
> 
> Can you help me?
> 
> Thx!


 For1 Get Nova launcher for a quick fix 2nd issue is still not fixed yet I think


----------



## bikedude880

Wallpaper is a cm issue. Backlight is being looked into. Wifi hotspot is still just an idea on paper.


----------



## xsirxx

NegO said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some "issues":
> 
> 1.- Wallpapers not work fine. The wallpaper is not center on the screen and not move with the panels.
> 2.- Keyboard Backlight problems: I dont have Keyboard Backlight
> 
> Can you help me?
> 
> Thx!


The backlight issue is simple, you just need to turn on automatic brightness in settings. I think it should be enabled by default in the rom if possible?

Also and trust me when o say I am not bitching by any means! I love the work all the devs have put into this so far! But my issues are so far:

Battery- my battery only lasts 3-4hrs on standby, 2hrs if I am web browsing talking. Now I have 3 batteries and 2 of them are a few months old.

YouTube and flixster- run fine but do not play video, just a wait graphic.

Camera- obvii...

Google chrome- sideloaded from my tablet. Runs but will not actually load pages or switch tabs. I think this is a known issue.

Browser- locks up every 2 seconds. It will come back but very very very annoying.

That all said are these issues standard or are they my issues? If so why? Also I am using march release 3.

Thanks again devs for all of your support!

Brad


----------



## xsirxx

Arg stoopid me forgot to turn off auto word replace. It reads like English is my second language. Sorry guys, read through the crap.

Edit: found edit button!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

xsirxx said:


> Browser- locks up every 2 seconds. It will come back but very very very annoying.


Had no such issues with mine. (Stock browser, that is.)


----------



## TheOldOne

xnap30 said:


> Does wifi hotspot work?


Built in one does not but most of the root/app ones do.


----------



## MrB206

I found the wallpaper 'issue' was related to Trebuchet. If you use ADW like I do, you'll find wallpapers work as expected with scrolling and fitting.


----------



## xsirxx

Yuno, weird about the battery issues... haven't heard that much complaining so ill try to find out what I did. I can tell you my sound is always off, don't like my phone making noise at work. Also with the browser, it runs fine as long as I keep clearing the cache every hour on it. So something is happening in the cache.

As far as chrome goes, what are the legal issues with sharing the apk? I could just send it to ya...

Brad


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I'll live without Chrome, thanks.

As for your battery issues, try the BetterBatteryStats app or Spare Parts and check if your phone gets woken up by something (partial wakelocks, kernel wakelocks).


----------



## MrB206

Honestly, the ICS browser is so similar to Chrome, I don't see a need for the actual Chrome app. It's Chromium and now it pulls your bookmarks if you're using Chrome/sync, so the only difference I can find with Chrome will be the UI. I really wish Google would listen to people and offer an 'end' or 'close' function, rather than letting the active browser sit in cache until another app kicks it out. That's the only issue I find with the ICS browser... other than that, it's my daily browser.


----------



## xsirxx

The reason I want chrome is because the standard browser is locking up constantly on me...otherwise I totally agree with you about the minimal differences.

Brad


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

xsirxx said:


> The reason I want chrome is because the standard browser is locking up constantly on me...otherwise I totally agree with you about the minimal differences.
> 
> Brad


Try ICS Browser + (Plus). It's what I use...pretty much the default browser with more options.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

NegO said:


> Battery- my battery only lasts 3-4hrs on standby, 2hrs if I am web browsing talking. Now I have 3 batteries and 2 of them are a few months old.
> 
> Google chrome- sideloaded from my tablet. Runs but will not actually load pages or switch tabs. I think this is a known issue.
> 
> Browser- locks up every 2 seconds. It will come back but very very very annoying.
> 
> That all said are these issues standard or are they my issues? If so why? Also I am using march release 3.
> 
> Thanks again devs for all of your support!
> 
> Brad


Battery is your issue. There are tons of reports of poor battery life in cm9 but not that bad. Sounds like one of your apps prevent the phone from sleeping.

Chrome , youtube are hardware acceleration related. We do not have full acceleration yet.

For browser crashes i suggest opera mini as an alternative. It is the fastest browser. The ics browser was really fast on older builds but seems really slow now.

You may want to grab the march 8th build and be sure you check the md5 to ensure it matches the one posted with the zip before flashing.

Sent from my cm_droid2we using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty815

I wish the devs would focus on hardware acceleration instead of trying to fix the camera issue, it seems to me that more problems are tied to hardware acceleration, and thats the only thing keeping me from using cm9. Too many games lag or fc, as does youtube and trebuchet, the amount of lag pisses me off lol.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

rusty815, well, some people want to get a working firmware out. Some, like you, need a PlayStation Portable. Needs differ, I guess?

Have you considered buying the PS Vita?


----------



## rusty815

Some people like to use their phones as a media consumption device, videos, games, etc. Fixing hw acceleration would knock out more problems for me than fixing the camera, making using CM9 more viable, but that's just me. Maybe next time you shouldn't knock on someone for having different priorities than you, some people want a camera, others want to be able to watch a video and play games while waiting in between classes, and isn't hw acceleration a firmware issue as well? Of course I wouldn't know because I haven't looked at the code.

And for the record, why get a vita? That would mean more things for me to carry, when I can do everything with one device.


----------



## bikedude880

rusty815 said:


> Some people like to use their phones as a media consumption device, videos, games, etc. Fixing hw acceleration would knock out more problems for me than fixing the camera, making using CM9 more viable, but that's just me. Maybe next time you shouldn't knock on someone for having different priorities than you, some people want a camera, others want to be able to watch a video and play games while waiting in between classes, and isn't hw acceleration a firmware issue as well? Of course I wouldn't know because I haven't looked at the code.
> 
> And for the record, why get a vita? That would mean more things for me to carry, when I can do everything with one device.


Okay, get us some graphics drivers for ICS and then we'll talk. HW accel is buggy because our GB drivers lacks certain GL calls that the system depends HEAVILY on. Again, renderscript is something that sits on top of this and provides apps like Chrome with a view to draw in. If people think that issues in ICS are as simple as dropping a file into the OTA zip, then we have issues far greater than HW accel and camera.


----------



## MrB206

IMO,if you're trying to use the D2G for a media device, you should consider a new phone, because it wasn't designed for that. It doesn't have the memory or processing power to fully use Netflix, let alone other movie applications.


----------



## NegO

Hi again!

3g work? I add my APN and logo "3g" appears and disappears at the bar


----------



## hulslanderam

So I flashed the build from the dev thread and then realized it didn't boot. I am now working on sbfing, but is there a download for a bootable build? or would I have to build it myself?


----------



## bikedude880

hulslanderam said:


> So I flashed the build from the dev thread and then realized it didn't boot. I am now working on sbfing, but is there a download for a bootable build? or would I have to build it myself?


They all boot granted your base installed system is Gingerbread (4.5.608) and have wiped data/cache before rebooting.


----------



## jensenb

Has anyone else had problems with apps not taking the music and photos from the sd card?
I also would like to say that when I downloaded a camera app of the market the camera would work.


----------



## Kickasz23

Anyone having issues downloading apps such as google play (music)

from a dreamcast


----------



## Kickasz23

Newest build is now up

from a dreamcast


----------



## dnyor93

Newest build caused me to get stuck on the M logo


----------



## crazydz

dnyor93 said:


> Newest build caused me to get stuck on the M logo


Hmm, That's no good. I didn't have any problems. Were you already on a previous cm9 build?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## dnyor93

Yes


crazydz said:


> Hmm, That's no good. I didn't have any problems. Were you already on a previous cm9 build?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


Yes I've been on this rom since it started. I wiped cache and the davilk thing as usual .. i dont know what happened ..


----------



## crazydz

I think someone else had the same issue. Can you walk me through the install?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## dnyor93

crazydz said:


> I think someone else had the same issue. Can you walk me through the install?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


Here's how i did it for the 3/15 -- Downloaded it > bootstraper > Install newest rom update > wipe cache > wipe davilk thing > reboot > stuck on boot screen

I always do that and it never gets stuck on the M


----------



## crazydz

Do you mean the Droid 2 bootstrapper app?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

crazydz said:


> Do you mean the Droid 2 bootstrapper app?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


If so that might just be the problem


----------



## x13thangelx

no might be too it, that IS the problem...


----------



## crazydz

x13thangelx said:


> no might be too it, that IS the problem...


This. If I remember correctly booting into cwr is included in cm and using the bootstrapper will mess that up and get you stuck at the boot logo

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## marco1202

Hi~ I am a D2G user in Hong Kong, I purchased this phone from ebay by the time I lived in UK. All things work well and I flashed the Fission rom. However, back to HK( flashed back to offical sbf 2.3.4), I cant get the talking voice under 3G, I can only either 3.5/3G on UMTS with data only or GSM voice + EDGE data...
That was a problem since I back to HK. Hence, I really looking forward to you guys' excellent work. I do really appreciate if I can have 3G data work as good as the time I was in UK...

I would like to help to test too, but I really forgot what are the steps of those recovery, wipe data...etc
The last time I did similar thing was following a guide on flashing CM9 to a Galaxy S2(from gf)...

So, if there are any clear guide, like how to get into those mode, I can help to test the last build in a different region outside US.( If it helped..)

Well, anyway, really looking foward the CM9 's stable and perfect ver. come out!! Credit to all dev~~
Thank you


----------



## dnyor93

No. I press and hold the power button and go to recovery


----------



## xsirxx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Battery is your issue. There are tons of reports of poor battery life in cm9 but not that bad. Sounds like one of your apps prevent the phone from sleeping.


Do you happen to know of any apps that can tally up or tell me what is preventing it from sleeping? I have the exact same apps that were on my cm7 install... Literally exact same ones, so maybe one of them is misbehaving in cm9?

Brad


----------



## Xplorer4x4

dnyor93 said:


> Do you happen to know of any apps that can tally up or tell me what is preventing it from sleeping? I have the exact same apps that were on my cm7 install... Literally exact same ones, so maybe one of them is misbehaving in cm9?
> 
> Brad


Try Android Assistant from the market/google play store/whatever stupid name it might use later. See if any apps are hogging the cpu.

If you use SetCPU to underclock the device, you can dig around and it can show you a list of frequencies rounded off to 100Mhz, and that list can indicate what percentage of time the phone has spent at each cpu level. In particular you should check if the phone is ever entering the deep sleep state. CpuSpy can do the same thing.

While it may be the same apps, not all apps are optimized for ICS, and it may ver well be the case with one of your apps and causing problems. I am purley speculating, but again, the most likely source of battery drain has to be CPU usage/an app not allowing the phone to deep sleep.

Then again, i have noticed the phone drains VERY quick while talking on the phone, so if you are doing alot of talking that may be the culprit to or a factor none the less.


----------



## xsirxx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Try Android Assistant from the market/google play store/whatever stupid name it might use later. See if any apps are hogging the cpu.
> 
> Then again, i have noticed the phone drains VERY quick while talking on the phone, so if you are doing alot of talking that may be the culprit to or a factor none the less.


I dont talk ever. Maybe once a day. I text a ton though. I figured if people want me to get in touch with them then they can leave a text and Ill text them back. I use my tablet for most things and my phone just for texting. I like having fun with roms and stuff though(hence ics).

Brad


----------



## Xplorer4x4

xsirxx said:


> I dont talk ever. Maybe once a day. I text a ton though. I figured if people want me to get in touch with them then they can leave a text and Ill text them back. I use my tablet for most things and my phone just for texting. I like having fun with roms and stuff though(hence ics).
> 
> Brad


I would bet on an app. Load up android assistant and dig around in there. There is a section that shows all running apps and how much cpu and ram they use. Also check out cpuspy or setcpu for percentage times. That will narrow it down to an runaway app atleast.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk


----------



## xsirxx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I would bet on an app. Load up android assistant and dig around in there.


Well I let it kill off about 25% battery in standby and I got the top 4 in order minus the assistant. Trebuchet, Phone, System UI, Exchange/Mail.

I got one text during that hour. I have switched the batteries numerous times and it happens on all of them. Well if this isnt a cm9 issue on droid 2 global then I dont want to take up anymore posts here, but atleast if others start having these issues then we will have some info to go on.

Brad


----------



## dnyor93

Xplorer4x4 said:


> No. I press and hold the power button and go to recovery


If you read there, you would see what and when i posted it ^^


----------



## Xplorer4x4

xsirxx said:


> If you read there, you would see what and when i posted it ^^


Maybe you should have stated that in your instructions in the post I quoted. In the post I quoted you specifically said you are using the bootstrap.
"Here's how i did it for the 3/15 -- Downloaded it > bootstraper > Install newest rom update > wipe cache > wipe davilk thing > reboot > stuck on boot screen"
But hey I don't have to help. ^^


----------



## xsirxx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> How often have you set Exchange to poll?


I use push.. Exchange dropped to .03% and email stayed up there. So Im going to set those to slow wayyyy down, if at all. Trebuchet is still the worst, with phone in second. I got a second text during the second testing phase, still no texts sent or calls.

I just moved the sync on non exchange accounts to 1 hour instead of 15 minutes. So we shall see.

Brad


----------



## dnyor93

Xplorer4x4 said:


> How often have you set Exchange to poll? I don;t use exchange but is it possible to instead use push notification or up the polling frequency to be further apart. Also, try using ADW Launcher/ADW Launcher EX or Go Launcher/Go Launcher EX. Trebuchet shouldnt be causing a problem, but just to rule it out. Like I said, CM9 does not offer the best battery life, but your case seems really extreme.
> 
> Maybe you should have stated that in your instructions in the post I quoted. In the post I quoted you specifically said you are using the bootstrap.
> "Here's how i did it for the 3/15 -- Downloaded it > bootstraper > Install newest rom update > wipe cache > wipe davilk thing > reboot > stuck on boot screen"
> But hey I don't have to help. ^^


Well, if you were to actually read all of my posts you'd then see that i then said i went to recovery ^^ pay attention next time buddy


----------



## Psj77

Any idea why certain apps don't show up in the app store for me? Like I wanted to download chrome beta and tiny towers but neither of them show up


----------



## x13thangelx

not compatible with device is all I can think of. No point in downloading chrome anyways, it doesnt work.


----------



## crazydz

Yeah probably not compatible. There were a couple apps, had the same issue with. When I clicked on a direct market link for one of them it went to the app but said not compatible. I guess maybe when you search it only shows compatible apps.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

I've been trying to figure out why my battery life has been pretty horrible for the last few days (needing to recharge every seven hours or so)...I know that flashing roms and rebuilding caches can have some pretty negative affects on battery life, but I'm also wondering if anyone (particularly anyone who uses CPU Spy) has been able to get their phone into deep sleep. My phone spends most of its time wheeling at 300 MHz, but no lower. I've also used Android Assistant to try and check for runaway apps, but everything looks pretty normal...the biggest CPU user is in fact Android Assistant (when using it). What sort of things should I be looking for as additional culprits of poor battery life?


----------



## x13thangelx

wifi sleep policy if you use wifi, audio (causes wakelocks unless you disable touch sounds), and trillian can also cause problems. Theres a ton of things that can do it. Thats just the 3 off the top of my head. Get BetterBatteryStats from XDA and see whats causing wakelocks.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

x13thangelx said:


> wifi sleep policy if you use wifi, audio (causes wakelocks unless you disable touch sounds), and trillian can also cause problems. Theres a ton of things that can do it. Thats just the 3 off the top of my head. Get BetterBatteryStats from XDA and see whats causing wakelocks.


I figured wifi sleep policy might be the biggest thing (I'm on VZW's 150mb plan so I pretty much stay on wifi as much as possible)...I've had BetterBatteryStats for about a week, and it seems that AlarmManager is at the top of Partial Wakelocks rather often. In terms of processes, tiwlan_wq is the top dog almost always, but from what I googled, that's pretty much wifi related, so there's not a lot I can do about it. I've also had touch sounds disabled since BD pointed out in the dev thread, but an "AudioOut_1" wakelock is present, which I guess (uneducatedly), is related to notifications (that's the only audio my phone produces).

In terms of Partial Wakelocks, should I be worried about how many wakelocks there are or should I focus on the ones that take the most time? Thank you for actually reading the thread and answering my question!


----------



## jellybellys

Anyone else getting missing apps in the "play store"? Cant seem to find google play music...


----------



## Kickasz23

Yes I was missing play music I just found apk and installed it

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Kickasz23 said:


> Yes I was missing play music I just found apk and installed it
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


That's what I did too... but I would call that a very minor not important low priority bug


----------



## Kickasz23

Seems like the roms runs better with adw

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## dnyor93

Kickasz23 said:


> Seems like the roms runs better with adw
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


adw what? launcher?


----------



## crazydz

Great update. I feel slightly drunk every time I take a picture lol

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880

Just because I think it's relevant to the progress and success of all this: http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Starter+the+Architect+the+Debugger+and+the+Finisher


----------



## mrjbanksy

Could someone point me in the right direction to create my own builds? Something along the lines of this: http://rootzwiki.com...9-for-touchpad/ would be fantastic.
Thanks


----------



## bikedude880

My initial perception over 2/27 stable:

Speed and battery life are improved. The system feels more fluid overall.
Camera- It actually does shit now, freakin' woot.
Really wish CM would push more mods to Trebuchet... still feels clunky and unfinished.
Wifi probably still has issues, don't quote me on that (untested)

Overall the project has vastly improved in stability. I feel like I'm using a tool and not poking at some plastic.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

The 3/20 build is maybe the best one yet... (I only say maybe because I've only been running it for a few hours now).

Camera works! (Especially if one applies the build.prop change from ClassE to ClassF) - I'm curious about what problems this introduces, though, if any.
Battery life seems pretty solid on this build as well.

Thanks again for all the hardwork, BD, Angel, MrB and anyone I'm forgetting!


----------



## ExodusC

I browsed through the thread, but didn't see anything about it (maybe I missed it), but Exchange email and MMS are not working for me- and haven't been working for the past couple of builds (Exchange never worked for me- at least not with the Gapp).

Perhaps I'm using an old Gapps and that's why Exchange isn't working?

I have no idea about MMS- it worked on a an older build.



bikedude880 said:


> Really wish CM would push more mods to Trebuchet... still feels clunky and unfinished.


This, please.

It bothers me how unfinished Trebuchet feels on every ICS device I've used with CM9 builds on it (Droid 1, Droid 2 Global, TouchPad).


----------



## miga

ExodusC said:


> This, please.
> 
> It bothers me how unfinished Trebuchet feels on every ICS device I've used with CM9 builds on it (Droid 1, Droid 2 Global, TouchPad).


I've just stopped using it altogether. I'm using ADW.Launcher. Makes my device feel like Gingerbread 'cuz I have the exact same config I had on CM7, but still. Trebuchet needs a lot of work.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

On CM9 I just use Nova Launcher. Looks a lot like Trebuchet (yeah, and a lot like stock ICS Home), but works without any crashes and such.

Now I just wish the battery life wasn't so abysmal.


----------



## ExodusC

miga said:


> On CM9 I just use Nova Launcher. Looks a lot like Trebuchet (yeah, and a lot like stock ICS Home), but works without any crashes and such.
> 
> Now I just wish the battery life wasn't so abysmal.


I haven't tried Nova, I was hoping to stay with Trebuchet, but for over a month and a half it seems they're done virtually nothing to it, which is the unfortunate thing. Many of the mods ADW had seemed like they'd be relatively easy to implement on Trebuchet.

As far as battery life goes, I have always had cripplingly awful runtimes on every single ROM I tried up until we got the Gingerbread leak- then I debloated it and got decent runtime; the best I ever had was with CyanogenMod 7, though.

At least battery life seems to be improving every couple of CM9 releases.

I'm not sure what I'd do without the awesome devs working on CM7/CM9.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## angryshuna

Anyway to make this change from the phone?

find this: ro.media.capture.classification=classE

change "classE" to "classF", the camera works very well (not included recorder though).


----------



## ExodusC

angryshuna said:


> Anyway to make this change from the phone?
> 
> find this: ro.media.capture.classification=classE
> 
> change "classE" to "classF", the camera works very well (not included recorder though).


Download a program that can edit your build.prop, change the value, save, and reboot.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## pfriedma

Hello, I'm probably missing something obvious, but my physical keyboard is stuck in "QuickLaunch" mode and cannot type. Can someone point me to the setting to disable this and get my typing back?

Thanks.

---Paul


----------



## angryshuna

ExodusC said:


> Download a program that can edit your build.prop, change the value, save, and reboot.
> 
> Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


Found in /system with root explorer. Mounted r/w, opened in text editor, made change, saved, rebooted, and camera is no longer mirrored.


----------



## bikedude880

pfriedma said:


> Hello, I'm probably missing something obvious, but my physical keyboard is stuck in "QuickLaunch" mode and cannot type. Can someone point me to the setting to disable this and get my typing back?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ---Paul


Reboot.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

pfriedma said:


> Hello, I'm probably missing something obvious, but my physical keyboard is stuck in "QuickLaunch" mode and cannot type. Can someone point me to the setting to disable this and get my typing back?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ---Paul


You can also press the search key on the keyboard (magnifying glass) to return to the regular keyboard. In some apps though, you may have to tap back into your original field of text.


----------



## hgrimberg

So now with the new cm9, gsm doesnt work anymore?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

hgrimberg said:


> So now with the new cm9, gsm doesnt work anymore?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Have /you/ tried it? Or are you re-asking a question that's clearly answered in the dev thread op.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

On the 3/20 build, is anyone having trouble downloading MMS?


----------



## ExodusC

BlueGrizzlies said:


> On the 3/20 build, is anyone having trouble downloading MMS?


I have had this problem ever since the older build that had halfway-implemented video acceleration (which is fixed in the latest build).

I still can rarely get MMS to download, which is annoying- but worth it for everything else the ROM offers.


----------



## crazydz

My battery usage has been sort of funky. It went from 74 to 19 in literally two minutes when I looked something up real quick earlier today and then I picked it up about an hour later and it was at 1% it stayed at 1% for nearly an hour of heavy usage.



angryshuna said:


> Found in /system with root explorer. Mounted r/w, opened in text editor, made change, saved, rebooted, and camera is no longer mirrored.


I did exactly this as well and it worked as expected. Quick & easy. 
Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880

crazydz said:


> My battery usage has been sort of funky. It went from 74 to 19 in literally two minutes when I looked something up real quick earlier today and then I picked it up about an hour later and it was at 1% it stayed at 1% for nearly an hour of heavy usage.


Get an app to reset your battery stats. I can pull 48 hours w/very light usage on 3/20 build. My current stats are 40 hours on, 1 hour on screen, 54% battery left.


----------



## ben7337

bikedude880 said:


> Get an app to reset your battery stats. I can pull 48 hours w/very light usage on 3/20 build. My current stats are 40 hours on, 1 hour on screen, 54% battery left.


So technically with your light useage you are actually pulling closer to 80 hrs battery life right now? Do you have any special mods on, and if so which ones and would it be possible to get them in a flashable zip if they are changes to build.prop or anything like that?


----------



## bikedude880

ben7337 said:


> So technically with your light useage you are actually pulling closer to 80 hrs battery life right now? Do you have any special mods on, and if so which ones and would it be possible to get them in a flashable zip if they are changes to build.prop or anything like that?


I'm stock CM9 with nothing fancy except for I disabled "Surface Dithering" and enabled "16bit transparency" under Settings -> Performance.

No init script mods or tweaks, no build.prop edits, no cpu governors or overclock/undervolt. Just a Droid2 Global running at 1200Mhz.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Just finished reading thee dev thread. Wow.
You should be able to ban people from the thread if you start it...

Thanks for all the hard work. Keep it up. And kill the trolls...









Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## Chaos2092

bikedude880 said:


> I'm stock CM9 with nothing fancy except for I disabled "Surface Dithering" and enabled "16bit transparency" under Settings -> Performance.
> 
> No init script mods or tweaks, no build.prop edits, no cpu governors or overclock/undervolt. Just a Droid2 Global running at 1200Mhz.


After reading that I think I might need to finally take the CM9 plunge after all this time then. Battery life seemed to be a concern for a lot of people but all I really need is to have a decent charge at the end of the day just in case... That sort of testimony pushes me over the edge methinks.

I'll probably do it this weekend when I have time


----------



## ben7337

EDIT: Finally at 4:20am it occurred to me it may be that the server is down or something, did a search, and xda has a thread from 3 hrs ago on it. No one seems to know the cause, but at this point I'm betting something went offline or down for maintenance.

This is probably a stupid question, not not directly relevant to CM9, but does anyone know is something happened to Rom Manager recently that makes it nonfunctional? I recently sbfed to 4.5.608 as usual, cleared cache and data, rooted with the usual 1 click root tool, and installed droid 2 bootstrapper and rom manager, usually i need droid 2 bootstrapper to get rom manager to flash things properly so I can boot into the proper version of cwr, but this time rom manager won't install the recovery, I click "flash clowckwork mod recovery" it loads for a second, then stops. No prompts to pick which one, and definitely no flashing. It seems rom manager isn't asking super user for permission from what I can see, but I'm not sure why or how to force it to. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Also just for the record, I tried sbfing 2 times with clearing data and cache and going through the whole annoying verizon setup process to no avail. Now I'm foolishly trying to restore a backup using the old 2.5.0.8 version of clockworkmod though I don't think it supports new backups.


----------



## ExodusC

bikedude880 said:


> I'm stock CM9 with nothing fancy except for I disabled "Surface Dithering" and enabled "16bit transparency" under Settings -> Performance.
> 
> No init script mods or tweaks, no build.prop edits, no cpu governors or overclock/undervolt. Just a Droid2 Global running at 1200Mhz.


You know, it's strange, but I'm pretty sure after I did those two tweaks I got a boost in battery life. I'm at 60% after 9.5 hours of moderate usage (with my BP7X), which isn't stellar, but it's more than I have been getting on the CM9 builds.

I also recently disabled the touch sounds, which I believe Angel said were causing wakelocks, which might be helping too.

Getting 20 hours of moderate usage on my phone makes me plenty happy.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## ben7337

This is probably a dumb question to add, but does anyone find on the 3/27 build that their notification icons on the left are super tiny and dim? Handcent and others just look wrong to me. I only ever tried another CM9 build from earlier in the month for an hour or so, and can't remember if the icons were like it on that build, but it definitely looks and feels wrong.


----------



## crazydz

Now that you mention it the left ones do seem small.

When I enable auto brightness the screen goes so dim I can barely see it. Has anyone else noticed this?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

crazydz said:


> Now that you mention it the left ones do seem small.
> 
> When I enable auto brightness the screen goes so dim I can barely see it. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


I seemed to have the opposite problem...my screen was constantly bright and wouldn't even dim in the dark.


----------



## ben7337

My icons on the right and the screen aren't too dim, it's the ones on the left. Plus they are noticeably smaller than usual, like who got the super smash bros lightning bolt zap tiny.


----------



## brody30

With the latest install 03272012 I get a bootloop of sorts... it starts to load I have enough time to tell it to boot into recovery.. if i dont it loops back to the screen and continues indefinetly .. I've tried clearing cache, and im installing over the 03202012.. is anyone else having an issue?? Gonna try to sbf and install ...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Do a data wipe.


----------



## Chaos2092

I'm probably gonna flash this in a bit... if I wipe data/cache/dalvik from CM7 I should be okay, right?


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

Chaos2092 said:


> I'm probably gonna flash this in a bit... if I wipe data/cache/dalvik from CM7 I should be okay, right?


Probably, since CM7 moved to the GB kernel and all.


----------



## mrjbanksy

Does anybody else have a problem in the stock text messaging app where when you receive new messages, it's no longer sending that conversation up to the top, bolding it and displaying the new message as the preview? I see the most recent message I've sent them as the preview instead. I do still get new text notifications in the notification bar.
It might be happening because I used Titanium Backup to restore my message history after I sbf'd the last time, but I just wanted to see if it was happening to anyone else.


----------



## ExodusC

So has anyone else solved the inability to send/receive MMS problem?

I know at least a few of us had this issue, and it's curious (and a bit frustrating) because it seemed to work great on older builds.

For that matter, can anyone send/receive MMS on Verizon with the latest build at all?


----------



## xkronusx

Hey, im on the latest build, sbfed .330 then .608 and then bootstraped + clockwork mod installed the latest version of the cm9 d2g rom.

My question is ive looked around and people say their camera is working, mine currently as soon as it loads it fails and says its stopped working, should it be working? or is it still being fixed?

Also i cant send or recieve MMS and ive looked around a whole bunch to figure it out, problem is with this rom i cant change settings for any APN's it lets me pick one but i cant change any settings? Any ideas?


----------



## sbnaul

Hey is gsm working on the 04032012 build ???


----------



## ben7337

Should we use the 3/17 gapps for ics or stick to the 2/15 one or one of the ones from in between?


----------



## jellybellys

ben7337 said:


> Should we use the 3/17 gapps for ics or stick to the 2/15 one or one of the ones from in between?


Use 3/17


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

I have read some posts that reference apex and trebuchet launchers and do not see them in the play store, could somone post links to these two launchers so that I can them out? Thanks in advance... btw, these were referenced in the cm9 thread which is why I am posting here.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> I have read some posts that reference apex and trebuchet launchers and do not see them in the play store, could somone post links to these two launchers so that I can them out? Thanks in advance... btw, these were referenced in the cm9 thread which is why I am posting here.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Trebuchet comes with CM9
Apex: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anddoes.launcher&hl=en


----------



## ben7337

Is anyone having trouble with the screen shutting off suddenly on the 4/3 build and not coming back on? Or the screen shutting off on time properly dimming then going off, but then taking 5-10 seconds of waiting before it will respond at all to pushing the power button to get the lock screen? I've been having both of these issues, on a 4/3 build I had it for less than a day before it became unusable and wouldn't let me use the screen for more than a minute before shutting off permanently leaving me with a battery pull as the only option. I reinstalled it once again today and am beginning to notice the same general problems and glitchyness and it has me worried.

Also for some reason the phone is refusing to go into deep sleep at all, which may be related to this issue. On an older CM9 build I had it at 90%+ in deep sleep on CPU spy, now even after being left alone for a while it is still art 0% and 92% at 300mhz.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

jellybellys said:


> Trebuchet comes with CM9
> Apex: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anddoes.launcher&hl=en


Okay, that's why I couldn't find Apex becausee I'm not running cm9/ics at the moment. And I figured the trebuchet was the one that came with ics but it seemed like it was being referenced as a stand alone... thanks m8! Just needed some clarity.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Psj77

I want to download temple run, and it's requirements are android 2.1+ but the market seems to think my device isn't compatible with it, any idea on how to fix this?


----------



## ExodusC

Anyone else have their phone shuffle between the normal/vibrate/silent states when plugging/unplugging headphones? Maybe I'm one of the few that uses standard 3.5mm headphones rather than a Bluetooth set.

I left a brief bug report in the developer thread of the issue (I might try to log it so we can see), as well as reporting the MMS issue many of us have been having.

For that matter (ask I asked before here), is anyone capable of sending/receiving MMS (pictures specifically) over Verizon's network reliably? It seems that if I try to send/receive two in a row, the second one will "bump" the first one out/in- which is really weird.

I (and some others here) have had this issue for a few builds now.


----------



## ben7337

ExodusC, the 4/03 build right? Just want to check before I flash to see if my phone does that yours is doing.


----------



## jellybellys

Psj77 said:


> I want to download temple run, and it's requirements are android 2.1+ but the market seems to think my device isn't compatible with it, any idea on how to fix this?


Install it on another device, then pull the apk from that device to your d2g.


----------



## ExodusC

ben7337 said:


> ExodusC, the 4/03 build right? Just want to check before I flash to see if my phone does that yours is doing.


Yes, the 04/03 build, running 03/17 Google apps (not that it should matter).


----------



## ben7337

Alright, just installed it, I'll finish the basic setup and see what mine does, before it has anything really installed. What app are you using when the audio begins switching modes, and how does it show the mode switching? Does it keep switching the whole time it is plugged in? or like switches each time you plug/unplug, but doesn't just go between 2 modes, but rather 3 or more of its own accord?

Okay so for audio I'm seeing a bit of a glitch too. It is sort of acting like it has an audio level preset for both no headphones and headphones. However the volume doesn't stay where it belongs. So I have it set on max for headphones, and vibrate normally. Plug in headphones, volume rises, but unplug and the vibrate icon to tell me the phone won't make noise doesn't come back. Press the volume key on the phone and it shows me it is still on vibrate though. This only happens sometimes though. Sometimes it changes properly and does redisplay the vibrate icon on the status bar. However if the phone isn't on silent and I plug in headphones, the headphones lose their max volume setting and move the volume to vibrate for some reason, then unplug and the headphone max volume settings become what the phone is now set for without headphones. It is definitely buggy. Perhaps it is recognizing a plug or unplug an extra time somehow and getting things mixed up. Hopefully someone looks into that, though I can't say it'll bother me much.

As for mms, got one from a friend and it isn't downloading, but it did go through. I do use handcent rather than the stock app, but that shouldn't really matter I don't think. Sending also doesn't appear to go with a single message. Adding a 2nd mms in a row to the 2nd thread also doesn't seem to change anything for me.

Also for what it's worth, I came from a fresh SBF of 4.5.608, I cleared data, cache, and dalvik cache, so technically data once, cache 2 times and dalvik cache 3 times. Then flashed the rom 4/03, cleared data which also covers cache, and installed gapps 3/17 build.

EDIT: It looks like leaving a pic message going on handcent doesn't make it a happy camper. first com.handcent.nextsms died on me, then Handcent itself maybe 30 seconds later. Also when my friend sent a 2nd pic, I managed to get both to load just fine. Not sure if by bump you meant the first one cam through and 2nd one didn't, or that they both did, but that part seems to work. I can't bump any out though.


----------



## bhojo1

Jabberwockish said:


> No! CM9 for D2G requires a Gingerbread kernel. Either SBF directly to 4.5.60x, or SBF 2.4.x and install the latest OTA update.


do not ota or you will be stuck with 629 for which there is no root.
use the 608 sbf


----------



## Byakushiki

bhojo1 said:


> do not ota or you will be stuck with 629 for which there is no root.
> use the 608 sbf


Why not just use the original leaked 606 then? No huge difference unless you need microsoft exchange. IIRC, when I played around on it (and had a video of it up on youtube), the Check for Updates thing was greyed out. Can't OTA from there on out, and it's pretty straightforward to root. I still have the leak and the prerooted 606 on my Dropbox...Somewhere.


----------



## x13thangelx

Wrong, you can ota because it will ota to .608 first. There isnt a jump from 330 to 629.


----------



## brody30

so today I was using google music a lot on a drive from ny to va and now have a data usage warning in my notifaction bar. This won't go away and I can not set the warning limit because it is not displayed.. anyone had this issue or know how to clear it??

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

If it's really bugging you, edit init.mapphone_cdma.rc in /etc/hijack-boot.zip and remove the insmod lines for xt_ modules. Our current xt_ implementation is only partially sufficient for data usage monitoring.


----------



## robinsc

I am facing a crash using amazon kindle. It generates a tombstone file that I have uploded hre. looks like the kindle has a jni library that doesn't work on the d2g port. I have the kindle app working on my nook color cm9 port . Pastebin log of the tombstone is here http://pastebin.com/gEi1NKXM. Can any one look at this and should this actually be in the dev thread ?
Thanks


----------



## x13thangelx

Downgrade to an older version.


----------



## robinsc

of the kindle app ? or of CM9 ? I don't think I have an older version of the kindle app


----------



## x13thangelx

Kindle. There was a working version in the DX thread but I cant find it now.

edit: here it is: http://www.freewarelovers.com/android/download/temp/1324211230_Kindle_3.3.1.1.apk


----------



## Psj77

Is auto-brightness working in the 4/3 update? I feel like the brightness is super low in whatever lighting I'm in


----------



## sKora

Checking to see if there is a work around for firewall functions. Tried both Droidwall and LBE with no luck. They let all the traffic through when the kernel is allowed or nothing when its blocked. App by app does nothing. Adding the custom scripts mention on the dw isssues 222 didn't work. I've temp goneback to GB rooted stock and am horrified with the performance. The devs and also team gummy (been playing with both) have done an outstanding job giving these devices new life and keeping them current. Any help would be appreciated.

sKora


----------



## robinsc

x13thangelx said:


> Kindle. There was a working version in the DX thread but I cant find it now. edit: here it is: http://www.freewarelovers.com/android/download/temp/1324211230_Kindle_3.3.1.1.apk


Thanks angel ... you're an angel 
I'll download and try it out...is there a way to prevent it from autoupdating from the market ? I don't have titanium backup pro... is it possible to resign it in some way ?


----------



## masterxchief

I tried flashing this over the rooted version of 608 i think and I got stuck at the red motorola logo. I used the band unlock on froyo then flashed the gb kernel and restored a nandroid of 608 to get to rooted gb. Is there something special I have to do to get onto CM9? I thought I could just wipe and flash.


----------



## xkronusx

masterxchief said:


> I tried flashing this over the rooted version of 608 i think and I got stuck at the red motorola logo. I used the band unlock on froyo then flashed the gb kernel and restored a nandroid of 608 to get to rooted gb. Is there something special I have to do to get onto CM9? I thought I could just wipe and flash.


i had the same issue where it wouldnt go past the red M, i held x then went into the normal bootload and wiped data, reboot the phone and it booted fine, sometimes you need to do multiple wipes and also try SBF to an early version then a later version and then try to run ics

good luck, cheers


----------



## crazydz

Apex- https://play.google....nddoes.launcher

Nova- https://play.google....coilsw.launcher

Has anyone else been unable to scan barcodes? Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ben7337

crazydz said:


> Apex- https://play.google....nddoes.launcher
> 
> Nova- https://play.google....coilsw.launcher
> 
> Has anyone else been unable to scan barcodes? Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


I heard that's a glitch on CM9 from someone else on one of the threads.


----------



## bikedude880

ben7337 said:


> I heard that's a glitch on CM9 from someone else on one of the threads.


It's not a glitch, it's an unimplemented feature


----------



## crazydz

bikedude880 said:


> It's not a glitch, it's an unimplemented feature


 indeed. It's not a big deal anyway since typing in barcodes works as well.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

bikedude880 said:


> It's not a glitch, it's an unimplemented feature


Didnt someone (you maybe?) say that it was a function of the camcorder?


----------



## bikedude880

x13thangelx said:


> Didnt someone (you maybe?) say that it was a function of the camcorder?


I wouldn't be surprised... though I didn't say it


----------



## jwesty

angryshuna said:


> Found in /system with root explorer. Mounted r/w, opened in text editor, made change, saved, rebooted, and camera is no longer mirrored.


I gave this a shot..rebooted and confirmed the change in the build.prop:

ro.media.capture.classification=classF

However, I'm still battling the force close "Unfortunately, Camera has stopped." Sometimes it will launch using the cam softkey... sometimes it doesn't...Any ideas guys?


----------



## x13thangelx

Which build are you on? That was fixed back in march


----------



## OgreDroid88

Question everyone. With the new Droid 2 Global's .629 root method, has anyone accomplished getting a custom rom to work?


----------



## bikedude880

jwesty said:


> I gave this a shot..rebooted and confirmed the change in the build.prop:
> 
> ro.media.capture.classification=classF
> 
> However, I'm still battling the force close "Unfortunately, Camera has stopped." Sometimes it will launch using the cam softkey... sometimes it doesn't...Any ideas guys?


Not to be an ass, but how about waiting for it to be function complete instead of saying the same crap isn't working every day? I've been absent from development on this rom, but I can still safely say that camera still is not ready for prime time. On a side note, since camera support was first introduced, our device compatibility with the ICS hardware layer and system/core has steadily increased with quite a few bugs put down.

Now where's my hw accel an wifi tethering? XD (hw accel is because of gb pvr libs and tethering requires a functional softap driver for our wifi radio)


----------



## jwesty

bikedude880 said:


> Not to be an ass, but how about waiting for it to be function complete instead of saying the same crap isn't working every day? I've been absent from development on this rom, but I can still safely say that camera still is not ready for prime time. On a side note, since camera support was first introduced, our device compatibility with the ICS hardware layer and system/core has steadily increased with quite a few bugs put down.
> 
> Now where's my hw accel an wifi tethering? XD (hw accel is because of gb pvr libs and tethering requires a functional softap driver for our wifi radio)


Seems my question was taken a bit out of context...Actually, I'm not just sitting on my hands here griping... I was trying to see where I could help out and perhaps FIND what the problem was... if it was a comparison of a trigger/config from ROM XYZ that had the camera working vs where this ROM didn't have the camera working then I'd feed that back to you. I'd rather contribute back to the masses by giving the solution back to you guys vs. complaining. I'm a dev myself, so I completely understand the frustrations/challenges with putting out something great and a miniscule component doesn't work.


----------



## Psj77

What was the last version of CM9 that had working autobrightness?


----------



## crazydz

Mid March maybe? I think I first noticed it with the 3/27 build.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg

So wifi tethering doesnt work? Camera either?
Why is that the dev never included the gsm workaround/lines to the build.prop?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880

hgrimberg said:


> So wifi tethering doesnt work? Camera either?
> Why is that the dev never included the gsm workaround/lines to the build.prop?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


I don't believe wifi tether has yet been configured to be included, straight wifi as a data source was more important when it was being worked on (just needs to be included and debugged. Camera is functional and buggy (still/video, no panorama). It /so/ was added, and then fixed to be correct, and then included!

Users keep assuming things instead of testing themselves.


----------



## hgrimberg

bikedude880 said:


> I don't believe wifi tether has yet been configured to be included, straight wifi as a data source was more important when it was being worked on (just needs to be included and debugged. Camera is functional and buggy (still/video, no panorama). It /so/ was added, and then fixed to be correct, and then included!
> 
> Users keep assuming things instead of testing themselves.


But can you at least tether using a third party app like Open garden on CM9?


----------



## bikedude880

hgrimberg said:


> But can you at least tether using a third party app like Open garden on CM9?


The issue is we aren't loading the wifi ap kernel module or building the ap libraries. It could work in theory with the right app, but it's improbable due to the aforementioned issues.


----------



## x13thangelx

hgrimberg said:


> But can you at least tether using a third party app like Open garden on CM9?


Cant remember which ones do but some do work.


----------



## nomad5133

i think Barnacle works, at least worked on my D2


----------



## rkotesovec

OgreDroid88 said:


> Question everyone. With the new Droid 2 Global's .629 root method, has anyone accomplished getting a custom rom to work?


yes, after problematic .629 root method (including 'low battery, cannot update...) I unbricked it, rooted it and after all I installed CM9 and it works perfectly


----------



## NegO

Hi

I unbricked and rooted mi phone, then i installed cm9 but not works for me, process com.android.phone stopped always









Somebody can help me?


----------



## jellybellys

NegO said:


> Hi
> 
> I unbricked and rooted mi phone, then i installed cm9 but not works for me, process com.android.phone stopped always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody can help me?


Wipe data/cache


----------



## NegO

jellybellys said:


> Wipe data/cache


done, nothing happens


----------



## Gasai Yuno

These crashes mean your device was set to GSM.

Fixing it requires playing with airplane mode and mobile network settings. Enable airplane mode and then add a notifications widget for mobile data toggle. Long press that toggle and try choosing different network types, then disabling airplane mode. Repeat until successful.

This was discussed quite a few times, but reading is not something people are accustomed with these days&#8230;


----------



## NegO

Gasai Yuno said:


> These crashes mean your device was set to GSM.
> 
> Fixing it requires playing with airplane mode and mobile network settings. Enable airplane mode and then add a notifications widget for mobile data toggle. Long press that toggle and try choosing different network types, then disabling airplane mode. Repeat until successful.
> 
> This was discussed quite a few times, but reading is not something people are accustomed with these days&#8230;


Thank you,
I read what you say and I had no success.

I keep trying


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You could try switching it via the Testing menu.


----------



## brody30

I was looking through some of the githubs and came across the 3g uncap script... is this in CM9 or is it the same as the propmodder script???


----------



## Kitsune

Hey, do u are able to charge it trough usb (from pc)?
weird but is not working 4 me :s , maybe the cable?


----------



## roguethunder

Ello folks! Just got done reading through ALL of the dev thread, and this thread ^.^'

So... A few questions.
Is it possible to use CM9 on the Droid 2 Global with USA GSM carriers?
From what I can gather theres a baseband hack for Froyo that can be maintained into Gingerbread... And that CM9 requires a gingerbread base version to install properly?
If done in the steps to have Gingerbread w/"hacked" baseband would it maintain the altered baseband with CM9?
I think thse posts from the dev thread suggest this might work... just not sure.
http://rootzwiki.com...140#entry589321
http://rootzwiki.com...210#entry622753
Edit: Answered midway in the thread for the gingerbread baseband hack thread. here


axl said:


> ...
> Yes and yes. As far as I can tell with AOKP and CM9, they don't mess with the radio baseband. So as long as you have the unlocked baseband, you should be fine in flashing the ICS roms
> ...


/Edit

Also, what would be the best release of the D2G CM9 to use for this? I know theres a few... Growing pains as of late ;p

Oh, and I better not forget. Thanks to the devs of this unoffical CM9 build! Y'er bringing awesome to this device.


----------



## kdun

Hey all, just wondering how the battery life is for everyone else running CM9? I'm getting about 15 hours or so with the screen being the main killer. (Usually around 1.5 hours of on-time)


----------



## chetan.saraf

Please guys be patient and kind to answer all my queries and please dont say that the same has been posted many times and that its not the proper forum because i have already tried enough and i am very novice :

1. I have Verizon D2G 2.3.4 (.629) rooted with GSM network and using it in India.
2. i tried instaling CM 7.2 RC (update-cm-7.2.0-RC-droid2we-signed.zip) by geting into CWM Recovery, wiping data and cache, and then installng the CM rom.
3. It completed successfully but when i rebooted the phone and it got stuck at M logo no matter how many times i rebooted it.
4. Then i had no choice but to SBF again to .608 (in which wifi dsnt work) and then rooting and doing the Root Backup with OTARootkeeper, then updating it to .629, restoring root, installing all the apps over gain (i hate this) and finally getting the phone to work.

Now i want you to please tel me why did it fail and tel me how to install CM9 on my current 2.3.4 (but GSM, Wifi and Camera shudnt have problems)
And if somehow it fails again, how can i get my phone back to the current shape with all the apps and settings (Like "Windows Restore" in Windows) because i dont want to do the step 4 which takes all the time and my patience. i have heard about Nandroids but dont know what they are and how to use them...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

The official CM7 7.2.0 is for Froyo kernels (firmware rev. 2.4.29, 2.4.330). It is not compatible with Gingerbread (4.5.x).

This is the thread for CM9, not CM7.


----------



## chetan.saraf

Gasai Yuno said:


> The official CM7 7.2.0 is for Froyo kernels (firmware rev. 2.4.29, 2.4.330). It is not compatible with Gingerbread (4.5.x).
> 
> This is the thread for CM9, not CM7.


I knew sombody will respond like this, but dear i wanna install CM9 now.. if u cud guide... or anybody else...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Quoting the wiki, http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/CyanogenMod (which is for CM7 but perfectly applicable to CM9; replace gapps-gb with gapps-ics):


Install Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap and, via that application, install ClockworkMod recovery.
Download a CM4D2G Gingerbread build and the Google Apps package (gapps); place them onto your SD card.
Reboot the phone into ClockworkMod Recovery.
Perform factory reset.
Install CM4D2G.
Install Google Apps.
Reboot.


----------



## chetan.saraf

Ok thanks buddy, but please tell me the authentic sources to download CM9 and gapps ics and tell me that will my wifi, gsm radio and camera work on CM9 (kindly bear b,cos i m being very cautious as i m very new and have tried CM 7.2 THREE times and had to sbf and all again and again). I undrstand to install recovery bootstrap, but what do mean by "via that app instal clockworkmod recovery".


----------



## chetan.saraf

I have already instaled bootstrap separatly and clockworkmod recovery in rom manager


----------



## chetan.saraf

I have already instaled bootstrap separatly and clockworkmod recovery in rom manager


----------



## chetan.saraf

WoW, Thanks to Gasai Yuno, i was able to install CM 9 successfully but after instaling i faced some weird problem :
As soon as the phone booted for the very first time, a message appeared saying "process com.andoid.phone stopped" and when i pressed ok it came back instantly. Only God knows how i managed to complete the initial setup (i had to press ok on that message atleast 80 times). Then i realised there were no gsm signals (was crossed) and when i went to "Mobile Networks" but it was not opening no matter how many times i clicked on it but that "process com.andoid.phone stopped" message was bugging me all along. Accidently i clicked on "Airplane mode" and then the message ddnt come. Then after many clicks "Mobile networks" opened and somehow gsm signals started working but only two bars. I selected evry option in "Network Mode" but the signal strength remained same (two bars)...
Please comment...


----------



## I_RatRod_itAll

Anyone else having issues with the 4/24 CM9? I finally tried installing it yesterday, along with interactiveX and smartassV2 governors and it booted all the way to the lock screen (gave me just enough time to unlock it), then it went back to the Droid skating boot animation. So it wasn't doing a hard reboot, but was looping. Restore didn't even work to fix this, it just would go through the boot animation, then notification saying 'updating app x of 125' , then at lock screen it would go back into the loop. I finally fixed it by wiping (again) and re-installing the 3/15 version. I assumed because of the size it was a full install and not just an update, was I wrong there? I'm afraid to just try it again with no info..


----------



## bikedude880

I_RatRod_itAll said:


> Anyone else having issues with the 4/24 CM9? I finally tried installing it yesterday, along with interactiveX and smartassV2 governors and it booted all the way to the lock screen (gave me just enough time to unlock it), then it went back to the Droid skating boot animation. So it wasn't doing a hard reboot, but was looping. Restore didn't even work to fix this, it just would go through the boot animation, then notification saying 'updating app x of 125' , then at lock screen it would go back into the loop. I finally fixed it by wiping (again) and re-installing the 3/15 version. I assumed because of the size it was a full install and not just an update, was I wrong there? I'm afraid to just try it again with no info..


I recommend /not/ restoring anything from google and always starting from a blank slate.

All roms released for the D2G are "full roms". Just flash it, wipe data/cache, and go.

Only install the rom first, no extras. If you don't know what's crashing it, bring it back to the basics. I guarantee our devs don't release things that don't boot. That is the minimum requirement for posting.

The "updating" screen is the system building the cache for apps. It's the same as GB and staring at the boot animation for days, just more informative.


----------



## I_RatRod_itAll

Thanks bikedude, I guess the governors were what screwed it up. I had made a CWM backup, and tried to restore that way, wiped data/cache every time (thinking that would get rid of the govs, guess not), and nothing made any difference until I wiped it a final time and re-installed 3/15. Definitely wasn't blaming you guys, I just could not figure out what I did!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

chetan.saraf said:


> Then after many clicks "Mobile networks" opened and somehow gsm signals started working but only two bars. I selected evry option in "Network Mode" but the signal strength remained same (two bars)...
> Please comment...


Please read&#8230; (the threads.)

This is a known issue. Signal strength indicator does not work for GSM. I don't know, though, how many times will I have to repeat this.


----------



## chetan.saraf

Sir would u mind repeating about the physical keyboard not lighting up. It only lights up when automatically brightness is activated.


----------



## bikedude880

chetan.saraf said:


> Sir would u mind repeating about the physical keyboard not lighting up. It only lights up when automatically brightness is activated.


Yes I would mind. Use the search tool and enlighten yourself


----------



## chetan.saraf

Sir with 766 posts and 336 reps u r in a gud position to say that. Compare it with me how hard it is to a guy very fresh to android modding having only 15 odd posts and 0 reps. So plz be kind enough to help solve my physical keyboard problem.


----------



## aunguyen

i just flashed the CM9 and when the phone booted, there is problem : " com.android.phone has stopped" ( the same issue in Gummy 1.2.0 ) . I wiped out data and flashed the rom twice but cant fix it . I'm on 4.5.629 stock rom


----------



## bikedude880

chetan.saraf said:


> Sir with 766 posts and 336 reps u r in a gud position to say that. Compare it with me how hard it is to a guy very fresh to android modding having only 15 odd posts and 0 reps. So plz be kind enough to help solve my physical keyboard problem.


First off, I'm in a very good position to say that as I was also in your shoes. That and the config that nearly all (if not all) ICS roms are based off my work.

NOW: Auto-brightness has given us issues since day one. Even on the latest AOKP/Gummy/CM9 roms afaik. Best bet is to set up a brightness toggle for auto/dim/50/75(100) as going from auto to dim brings the keylights up.

And sorry for sounding so elitist, but Android isn't my first rodeo... search first, ask in desperation (but with more information than "why this not working?"... some thing like logs and stuff, you know, things that mean something to a developer...


----------



## chetan.saraf

...Thanx man and i am surely looking forward to the fix...
One more thing is bugging me like hell right from the 1st day even when my phone was on stock rom is that i am not able to use CDMA sim on my device. I wonder what is wrong. Now even on CM9 i inserted the Tata Docomo Sim and i tried every option in Network Settings but no luck. I shud tel you that this is verizon phone imported from US and i am using it in India.
Please i need your expertise on this issue b'coz I desperately want to use CDMA service.
Please help...


----------



## bikedude880

->


chetan.saraf said:


> ...Thanx man and i am surely looking forward to the fix...
> One more thing is bugging me like hell right from the 1st day even when my phone was on stock rom is that i am not able to use CDMA sim on my device. I wonder what is wrong. Now even on CM9 i inserted the Tata Docomo Sim and i tried every option in Network Settings but no luck. I shud tel you that this is verizon phone imported from US and i am using it in India.
> Please i need your expertise on this issue b'coz I desperately want to use CDMA service.
> Please help...


You'll need to enter these APN settings: http://www.komparify.com/blog/index.php/apn/tataindicom.html

Settings -> Wireless & Networks (More...) -> Mobile Networks -> Access Point Names -> menu key, new

If there is a setting on the phone that the link doesn't have, leave it blank. Use the menu key to select save.


----------



## chetan.saraf

bikedude880 said:


> ->
> You'll need to enter these APN settings: http://www.komparify.com/blog/index.php/apn/tataindicom.html
> 
> Settings -> Wireless & Networks (More...) -> Mobile Networks -> Access Point Names -> menu key, new
> 
> If there is a setting on the phone that the link doesn't have, leave it blank. Use the menu key to select save.


oh man, how can i tel you how thanful i m but please throw some more light because what it seems like its the setting for receiving mms or for internet but mine is not even showing signals. it dsnt recognize cdma sim at all. plz dont mind if u find this question idiotic


----------



## bikedude880

chetan.saraf said:


> oh man, how can i tel you how thanful i m but please throw some more light because what it seems like its the setting for receiving mms or for internet but mine is not even showing signals. it dsnt recognize cdma sim at all. plz dont mind if u find this question idiotic





> On the Droid 2 Global, SIMs are only for GSM


https://vzwsupport.jive-mobile.com/#jive-discussion?content=%2Fapi%2Fcore%2Fv2%2Fdiscussions%2F469808


----------



## chetan.saraf

bikedude880 said:


> https://vzwsupport.jive-mobile.com/#jive-discussion?content=%2Fapi%2Fcore%2Fv2%2Fdiscussions%2F469808


thanx man i read every bit of it and i am very sad to know that this phone does not support cdma sim cards. . cdma capable was one of the main reasons i bought this phone for. its too bad it does not and though my phone is working gud with gsm sim but the services here in my area r really poooooor. broken hearted.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

CDMA doesn't even _have_ SIM/USIM cards. It uses RUIM/CSIM cards.


----------



## I_RatRod_itAll

OK guys I tried it again, and I figured out what's not happening: My phone is somehow not actually wiping itself.(?) I have never had any problems with CWM recovery, but after I wipe data/cache, install zip from SD (04242012) and reboot my wallpaper is still the same, and I still have the same apps but then the looping sets in. There is no error shown and the phone takes the usual time to perform the task when it says 'formatting /system' when installing the ROM, but when it boots my wallpaper is there, my apps are there, ect. ect. When I factory reset/wipe/wipe and install 03152012 everything is the same except it doesn't bootloop but many apps FC, including the installed music. Also if I manually try to format /system in CWM I get 'error formatting /system. Doesn't matter if I mount or unmount /system. Could it be I lost root? Doesn't really make sense but I don't know what else to think... except to SBF and my phone doesn't seem to want to communicate with my computer either... ugh. Please help!!


----------



## ElectroGeek

Which cwr are you using. Is it possible you have a bad/wrong cwr on the phone?

Droid2 Global
Pooka-CM4D2we-GB-20120330 ***CM7 [Kang]***
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## x13thangelx

Use the DX (2nd init) recovery from RM, not the D2G one. The D2G one has that exact problem.


----------



## ElectroGeek

I know that when running stock there is a high temp failsafe device shutdown feature.

Is this function built into cm7/cm9 or is a third party app like SetCPU required for this?

Droid2 Global
Pooka-CM4D2we-GB-20120330 ***CM7 [Kang]***
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## ElectroGeek

Just took the plunge and noticed something.

And if this has already been asked, I am sorry.

Went into:
Settings/launcher/dock and icons
And neither one worked. Is this normal?

Yes yes if I would just search and read...
Blah blah blah

Droid2 Global
CM9-D2G-04032012
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## RiverdALIEN

can anybody tell me if the 6/21 or 6/23 builds posted in the other threads are as stable as the 4/24 build?

I'm currently running the 6/6 build and having problems with:
touch responsiveness
trebuchet force closes
apps not function (Tiny Tower, Youtube, Browser sometimes)
apps working, then freezing the entire phone when I exit them (GTA III)
screen flicker/flash
poor wi-fi reception quality/speed (3G shouldn't be faster than my fios)
greater battery consumption than 4/24

If the newer builds don't correct any of this i'll wait til july to flash a new rom but i really wanna get past these problems so i can continue playing gta on my phone with my sixaxis controller

EDIT: i turned surface dithering off and got slight improvement in homescreen and app drawer navigation and when I play GTA III there is no more screen flicker and it doesn't freeze the entire device when i exit. also it allows me to save (since the save screen isn't flickering anymore)

also, i successfully opened an MMS in the messaging app today. idk why it worked but it did.


----------



## ElectroGeek

How do you disable data usage warning?


----------



## bikedude880

Recent builds will let you set the mobile data cap if you select it in Settings -> Wireless & Networks -> Data Usage.

Turn on mobile data and a little checkbox pops up. Check that and you should be able to slide the red bar on the chart. If not, double-tap the chart and a dialog pops up.


----------



## clouse2013

Just flashed and the other bug I'm noticing is poor wifi connection. Any work around? It seems like it will connect for around 20 seconds or so then stop working.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## Deklin

Has anyone been able to disable activation permanently? I can click the back button to temp disable it, next reboot it reappears.
i'm using the 7-14 nightly


----------



## stupid

How long is first boot supposed to take? Mines been showing the animation for about 15 mins


----------



## clouse2013

stupid said:


> How long is first boot supposed to take? Mines been showing the animation for about 15 mins


Shouldn't be taking that long. Mine was probably 3 or 4 minutes tops.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## jabbajac

On 7/14 build. I'm having a problem with navigation FCing. Anyone else with similar problems?


----------



## Deklin

stupid said:


> How long is first boot supposed to take? Mines been showing the animation for about 15 mins


This happens if you didn't clear the data/cache before installing CM9. I had the same issue, Follow post 2 in this thread EXACTLY
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28082-d2g-cm9-build-thread-714/


----------



## chanaka

Yesterday I flashed 7/14 CM9 Rom.
I installed Modern Combat 3 and Asphalt 6 and played very well.
Today I noticed that Asphalt 6 freezes at the first screen.
Same thing with MC3. I get MC3 Not Responding error.

I love this rom but I will have to give up if it does not play games as it should


----------



## x13thangelx

chanaka said:


> Yesterday I flashed 7/14 CM9 Rom.
> I installed Modern Combat 3 and Asphalt 6 and played very well.
> Today I noticed that Asphalt 6 freezes at the first screen.
> Same thing with MC3. I get MC3 Not Responding error.
> 
> I love this rom but I will have to give up if it does not play games as it should


Have you tried rebooting? Occasionally had that problem with Plants vs Zombies on Gummy and a reboot would get it to work again when that happened.


----------



## chanaka

x13thangelx said:


> Have you tried rebooting? Occasionally had that problem with Plants vs Zombies on Gummy and a reboot would get it to work again when that happened.


Thank you very much for your quick response 

Rebooting does not solve this issue.
I have to clear the data and cache (Settings>Apps>Asphalt 6>Clear Data and clear Cache). (Same thing with MC3)

Asphalt Version: 1.3.3
MC3 Version: 1.1.1

Other installed apps:

Titanium Backup
Poweramp
GoLauncher and few go widgets
Facebook
Quardrant

I updated Terminal Emulator and Super User apps via Play Store.


----------



## Crocadile

If you find rebooting helps, I recommend installing Reboot Scheduler from Google Play. I use it to reboot at 7am daily just to keep things running smoothly. You can also try Fast Reboot, which simply cleans out the memory real quick. Both apps are worth having.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jabbajac

jabbajac said:


> On 7/14 build. I'm having a problem with navigation FCing. Anyone else with similar problems?


Fixed it by removing and reinstalling maps. Thanks devs for bringing such an epic ROM to the phone!


----------



## dateno1

deleted (not needed)


----------



## ftfylol

Is there any way to turn off the Cyanogen boot animation?


----------



## bikedude880

ftfylol said:


> Is there any way to turn off the Cyanogen boot animation?


Doing this will drop the Sid animation and revert to the default "Android" logo on boot. You can revert it or change the animation by putting your own animation in place of the old one or by moving the old one back.


Code:


<br />
su<br />
sysrw<br />
cd /system/media<br />
mv bootanimation.zip bootanimation.zip.old<br />


----------



## ftfylol

Awesome. Thanks for the quick response, it worked beautifully.

The cm-9-20120726 build is kickass btw, my new daily. As far as I'm concerned, the build should be labeled as stable


----------



## robinsc

On AOKP ther eis both a warning level and a hard limit ... is the warning level an AOKP only addition ?



bikedude880 said:


> Recent builds will let you set the mobile data cap if you select it in Settings -> Wireless & Networks -> Data Usage.
> 
> Turn on mobile data and a little checkbox pops up. Check that and you should be able to slide the red bar on the chart. If not, double-tap the chart and a dialog pops up.


----------



## clouse2013

Just flashed build 7/25. Came from cm7 and did a full wipe. I'm getting the sane wifi issues I've had with every ICS rom. Same issues as of a couple of builds ago as well. It says I am connected but after a minutes, no data seems to be transferring even while I'm still connected. Only fix is to turn wifi off then back on again. Is there a setting or something I'm missing?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## dzl_

have you tried more than one or 2 different WAPs? its probably your encryption settings. with the way all of the vendors implement shit, wifi is a real bitch some times.


----------



## eMWu

Anyone else experiencing duplicate sms sending when using a 3rd party SMS app? 
In my case it's on cm-9-20120726 and latest GoSMS Pro, with the Messaging app frozen. In the app it shows just 1 sms sent, but people receive it usually 3 times, with few hours between each of them. 
Similar thing happened on AOKP b39.

I was also unable to send a MMS.
Gonna try using stock Messaging for now.


----------



## clouse2013

dzl_ said:


> have you tried more than one or 2 different WAPs? its probably your encryption settings. with the way all of the vendors implement shit, wifi is a real bitch some times.


I just have it on the default settings. Ill play around and see. It just does it on my schools connection and at home.

Edit: tried to play around and can't figure it out. How do I change WAPs?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## yokem55

Is video recording working? Last thing for this to be wife ready I think....


----------



## bikedude880

yokem55 said:


> Is video recording working? Last thing for this to be wife ready I think....


Still have codec issues, so no.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

eMWu said:


> Anyone else experiencing duplicate sms sending when using a 3rd party SMS app?
> In my case it's on cm-9-20120726 and latest GoSMS Pro, with the Messaging app frozen. In the app it shows just 1 sms sent, but people receive it usually 3 times, with few hours between each of them.
> Similar thing happened on AOKP b39.
> 
> I was also unable to send a MMS.
> Gonna try using stock Messaging for now.


I'm also on 7/26 and having issues with SMS, but in the opposite with that I'm starting to receive duplicate messages. I am also using Go SMS like you are, so I'm starting to think something they updated may have broken something, especially since Pop-Up Notifications have been unreliable as a way of sending messages. For now, I'm about to switch back to Handcent, and from there, if I'm still seeing duplicate reception, back to stock.


----------



## KillerSandilla

where can i download it? i root my phone hours ago, so i want to test this rom, but i cant find links :s


----------



## jv75th

KillerSandilla said:


> where can i download it? i root my phone hours ago, so i want to test this rom, but i cant find links :s


Use this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28082-d2-and-d2g-cm9-build-thread-81/


----------



## KillerSandilla

Ty dude but
When i trying to install it, a wild error appear:

Install /sdcard ...
finding update package
opening update package
verifying update package
E:failed to verify whole-file signature
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted.


----------



## x13thangelx

KillerSandilla said:


> Ty dude but
> When i trying to install it, a wild error appear:
> 
> Install /sdcard ...
> finding update package
> opening update package
> verifying update package
> E:failed to verify whole-file signature
> E:signature verification failed
> Installation aborted.


Redownload, if it does it again then toggle signature verification off in CWR


----------



## KillerSandilla

dude i got this ok, i could install it, but when the system start i got an error: " the process com.android.phone.com" (or something like that) has stoped" and the same problem with MIUI, and Cyanogemond 7







i dont know why this happen :s


----------



## bikedude880

KillerSandilla said:


> dude i got this ok, i could install it, but when the system start i got an error: " the process com.android.phone.com" (or something like that) has stoped" and the same problem with MIUI, and Cyanogemond 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know why this happen :s


Dude, we've talked about this, we're tired of talking about it, it's in the second post under GSM USERS: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28082-d2d2gdx-cm9-build-thread/#entry749491

Also, please post more relevant information when talking about an issue. Only reason I can point you to this specific spot is because only GSM users fail to tell us they're on GSM. Even better, when we get to it, we probably have a fix in line.


----------



## KillerSandilla

i can understand but the point is that i can not enter to the network settings, i dont know why, the phone just back me off of the there when i was trying to enter, and yes i tried turning on the airplane mode but i got the same thing, that error that you can see in the screenshot, appear every 2 seconds


----------



## jv75th

KillerSandilla said:


> i can understand but the point is that i can not enter to the network settings, i dont know why, the phone just back me off of the there when i was trying to enter, and yes i tried turning on the airplane mode but i got the same thing, that error that you can see in the screenshot, appear every 2 seconds


This is what I did:

Settings > More... > Enable Airplane Mode. (That will stop the FC's)

Then Settings > System > Notification drawer > Widget Buttons > Enable Toggle Mobile Data (You might have to disable another one for it to show, disable toggle sound for example)

Then get the Notification Drawer, keep pressed your Mobile Data Widget and that will take you to Mobile Data Settings, then select
Network Mode and choose GSM.

Disable airplane mode, you will get one FC and u will be on GSM, and you will be able to change APNs and other stuff.

Good Luck


----------



## bikedude880

bikedude880 said:


> i can understand but the point is that i can not enter to the network settings, i dont know why, the phone just back me off of the there when i was trying to enter, and yes i tried turning on the airplane mode but i got the same thing, that error that you can see in the screenshot, appear every 2 seconds


Or, you know, another user went and posted this /very/ detailed bit of information... Got a whole section on GSM.

If fixing GSM were easy, we wouldn't have to keep posting this shit every. Single. Page.

...and people wonder why progress slowed down...


----------



## rhcp1253

This is probably just my phone, but when my phone is overclocked (or just clocked) to 1000 or greater, it freezes. So if anyone is experiencing total system lockups, try underclocking. Not too slow, and battery life is better (3-8hrs longer)

Also, sd card unmount/readwrite problems
My sdcard will either be unreadable at times, unwritable at times, or at boot say damaged or blank
Water indicator not tripped on battery or phone
SanDisk 32gb Class 4 microsd

Probably just my device, but still


----------



## KillerSandilla

jv75th said:


> Or, you know, another user went and posted this /very/ detailed bit of information... Got a whole section on GSM.
> 
> If fixing GSM were easy, we wouldn't have to keep posting this shit every. Single. Page.
> 
> ...and people wonder why progress slowed down...


i want to ask iif all of you saw the picture? , im not saying my problem is the gsm network, maybe in the future will be, but now the problem that i have is that " the error that jump every 2 second in the screen, and that stop me to do the things in the phone", when i close it , it appear again its annoying, so , the second question is , That problem is for the GSM network?


----------



## jv75th

As I said, enable airplane mode and error will stop


----------



## KillerSandilla

that is all i wanted to know :3 ill be try again


----------



## KillerSandilla

Im done !  and works great! thanks guys for help


----------



## eMWu

Is youtube not working correctly for others? I get a green bar and bad colors when playing. I'm guessing it's related to hwa.
Any way to disable hwa for youtube? is there an editable hwa whitellist/blacklist somewhere?


----------



## bikedude880

eMWu said:


> Is youtube not working correctly for others? I get a green bar and bad colors when playing. I'm guessing it's related to hwa.
> Any way to disable hwa for youtube? is there an editable hwa whitellist/blacklist somewhere?


http://rootzwiki.com...ad/#entry749488

Feel free to patch it in yourself: https://github.com/tpruvot/android_frameworks_base/commit/4423d9fd4c726538d3a01ab75b03d770da5db184


----------



## eMWu

Looks like going back to stock SMS app didn't help with the duplicate SMS sending.
Original SMS: 03.08.2012 21:52:18
1st duplicate: 04.08.2012 03:31:01
2nd duplicate: 04.08.2012 17:32:42
With this, occasional silent calls, youtube & opera not working and no video recording I'm tempted to go back to GB.
But maybe it's just my phone that's broken.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Hell, I've had the occasional duplicate SMS (incoming and outgoing) on every device and every OS I've used on VZW. I think it has more to do with their network than with the handsets. Does it happen all the time, or does it seem more frequent if you have weak reception?


----------



## eMWu

I'm in Europe, on GSM. My friends on the same network don't have this problem. Also I do get billed for every one of them.
I'm gonna see now if disabling SMS reports will help.

Btw there's a Tasker service enabled by default in Settings -> Accessibility. It's enabled by default. I have Tasker app installed, but it controls its service separately.
So does the one in Accessibility have any effect?


----------



## KillerSandilla

Now i have another problem xD i dont know why but i cant recive SMS's :S but i can send and recive calls and make calls :S.



Jabberwockish said:


> Hell, I've had the occasional duplicate SMS (incoming and outgoing) on every device and every OS I've used on VZW. I think it has more to do with their network than with the handsets. Does it happen all the time, or does it seem more frequent if you have weak reception?


i had the same problem sending sms but is the rom, you can fix it:

Go to Messaging -> Press menu button and go to settings -> roll down and on "EXTRA SETTINGS" mark the "strip unicode" option.


----------



## eMWu

KillerSandilla said:


> i had the same problem sending sms but is the rom, you can fix it:
> 
> Go to Messaging -> Press menu button and go to settings -> roll down and on "EXTRA SETTINGS" mark the "strip unicode" option.


I think you're talking about a SMS being split in a few parts, not the same SMS being sent several times.


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

Hows battery life on the most recent build compared to CM7 (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3069-dev-threaddroid-2-global-cm7-with-gingerbread-leak-kernel/)?


----------



## Jabberwockish

I'm having a bizarre WiFi problem that I haven't seen mentioned before. WiFi works just fine for awhile, then mysteriously&#8230;doesn't. I'll pull my phone out of my pocket and notice that it's disconnected from WiFi and using 3G data instead. The weird part is, when I open Settings, WiFi is still turned on-and cannot be turned off! Even if I enable airplane mode, WiFi still shows as "on."

Rebooting fixes it (it's usually already connected to my home network by the time the lock screen appears, and the switches in both Settings and the status bar power widget work properly), but I don't want to reboot every few hours&#8230;.

D2G, CM9 7/26 build.


----------



## clouse2013

Jabberwockish said:


> I'm having a bizarre WiFi problem that I haven't seen mentioned before. WiFi works just fine for awhile, then mysteriously&#8230;doesn't. I'll pull my phone out of my pocket and notice that it's disconnected from WiFi and using 3G data instead. The weird part is, when I open Settings, WiFi is still turned on-and cannot be turned off! Even if I enable airplane mode, WiFi still shows as "on."
> 
> Rebooting fixes it (it's usually already connected to my home network by the time the lock screen appears, and the switches in both Settings and the status bar power widget work properly), but I don't want to reboot every few hours&#8230;.
> 
> D2G, CM9 7/26 build.


I've been mentioning this for a while. I constantly have to do this. And my wifi will also drop out and not transfer data while saying its still connected. This is really the only thing keeping me off cm9. I've tried changing all the wifi settings too and can't find a fix.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880

clouse2013 said:


> I've been mentioning this for a while. I constantly have to do this. And my wifi will also drop out and not transfer data while saying its still connected. This is really the only thing keeping me off cm9. I've tried changing all the wifi settings too and can't find a fix.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


Not worth reposting: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31959-what-roms-work-with-621/#entry881009


----------



## gsr18

I have the same wifi issue. I just do a hot reboot tho. I really only notice it when I leave home and then come back. I'll take a 30 second reboot for the awesome performance of BDs ROM.


----------



## Jabberwockish

clouse2013 said:


> Not worth reposting: http://rootzwiki.com...21/#entry881009


It isn't off-the-wall hardware in my case&#8230;it's an Apple TimeCapsule, and the phone works brilliantly with it most of the time. I just took it out of my pocket where it's been for several hours and it reconnected in about 0.25 second. There's no discernible pattern to the problem yet. I'll post again if I can figure out any common factor, but in the meantime it's quite livable for me. I mainly use WiFi at home for better batter life (3G reception ain't great in the house&#8230;even though there's a VZW tower less than 500 yds away).


----------



## clouse2013

See mine doesn't seem to be off the wall hardware either. Ones my school routers, and my wifi works perfectly there on gb with the same settings, the other is my home which is a standard WPA/WPA2 PSK security, which works fine on gb as well. I'm not trying to say its the softwares fault or anything like that and it probably does work fine for lots of other people. I'm just wondering if there's anything I can do to fix it or figure out what it is. I don't know too much about where to start in all honesty, that's why I asked and reported it.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## bikedude880

clouse2013 said:


> See mine doesn't seem to be off the wall hardware either. Ones my school routers, and my wifi works perfectly there on gb with the same settings, the other is my home which is a standard WPA/WPA2 PSK security, which works fine on gb as well. I'm not trying to say its the softwares fault or anything like that and it probably does work fine for lots of other people. I'm just wondering if there's anything I can do to fix it or figure out what it is. I don't know too much about where to start in all honesty, that's why I asked and reported it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


One word: Logs


----------



## clouse2013

bikedude880 said:


> One word: Logs


I can do that. Just didn't know if it would help. Do I just get alogcat from the market and run it?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## Jabberwockish

gsr18 said:


> I have the same wifi issue. I just do a hot reboot tho. *I really only notice it when I leave home and then come back.* I'll take a 30 second reboot for the awesome performance of BDs ROM.


You may be on to something. I'll investigate tomorrow.


----------



## ftfylol

How the hell do I get music to show up in Apollo? I have songs in a folder called "Music" on my sdcard and every time I open the app it's empty

Edit: I guess 2 reboots does the trick


----------



## UEDan

Hey ummm anyone else not able to disable usb debugging?
Or is it just me?

Sent from a phone


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

With CM9 builds after 7/26 --

Has anyone had a problem with SMS messaging where messages are having trouble being sent, especially with 3rd Party Apps (GoSMS and Handcent)? I've had to go all the way back to stock messaging to make sure that my messages send out in a timely manner in the last two weeks or so.

Additionally, has anyone noticed a problem of replying via pop-up messaging? For the most part, trying to reply via GoSMS/Handcent/SMS Enhancer popups has meant that my message isn't sent at all or is especially singled out for taking forever to send.

I haven't tried a factory reset, but maybe it's time for that, as no one else has yet to mention these issues.


----------



## gsr18

Jabberwockish said:


> You may be on to something. I'll investigate tomorrow.


Let me know if you need some more info from me


----------



## jv75th

Jabberwockish said:


> You may be on to something. I'll investigate tomorrow.


I posted a logcat about this issue in the other post

http://pastebin.com/uPFhc0TV


----------



## Jabberwockish

gsr18 said:


> Let me know if you need some more info from me


Sorry, I got busy with&#8230;well, life.

A few days ago I was going to post that WiFi does indeed seem to break only when I move outside my home router's range without disconnecting first, but then it happened while I was just sitting on my couch.

Then, this morning, I was going to post that it seemed to have fixed itself, because I hadn't lost WiFi functionality since Friday evening; but then it happened while I was eating breakfast.

I'll update to the newer build by Monday (hopefully tonight), and try to get a log if it keeps happening.


----------



## gsr18

Which seems odd, because I don't think I've ever noticed it happen while connected to the network. Strange. I'm updating to 8/9 now and we'll see how it goes


----------



## zyy757

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]does not report the gsm signal strength correctly, [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]same sim in same place,-79dBm 17asu for stock .629,but only 0dBm 97asu for CM9...8/9 build[/background]


----------



## Gasai Yuno

This has been mentioned multiple times. Multiple. It's not "only 0 dBm". 0 dBm means the signal level is unknown.

This isn't a priority issue either.


----------



## gmizz

Can anyone give me some advice on this problem?

When I put my D2G in my pocket, sometimes the keyboard slides open, causing bosses to be called in the middle of the night, ex-gf's to be texted, and random large downloads to be started.

Is there some way to keep my phone in sleep mode until I press the power button to wake it up? I tried using a pin to unlock it, however on the unlock screen there is a shortcut for "emergency call" so I've solved the problem of randomly calling my boss, I've created the problem of randomly calling 911.

I'm on Bikedude's 0819 build (not that it will likely make a difference to my question).

To the Devs: Thanks for all of your hard work. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

gmizz said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on this problem?
> 
> When I put my D2G in my pocket, sometimes the keyboard slides open, causing bosses to be called in the middle of the night, ex-gf's to be texted, and random large downloads to be started.
> 
> Is there some way to keep my phone in sleep mode until I press the power button to wake it up? I tried using a pin to unlock it, however on the unlock screen there is a shortcut for "emergency call" so I've solved the problem of randomly calling my boss, I've created the problem of randomly calling 911.
> 
> I'm on Bikedude's 0819 build (not that it will likely make a difference to my question).
> 
> To the Devs: Thanks for all of your hard work. I really appreciate it.


This is actually a form factor issue imo. Your keyboard is sliding open in your pocket. The only sure way to fix this is to get a holster/pouch. You could try putting it in a tighter pocket maybe. I tend to put mine in my back left pocket if I wear my khakis. In my jean pocket I put it in the coin pocket power button facing up. There is an option in some roms, if memories serves me right, to lock the screen when horizontal(might be labeled as portrait). That might be worth checking in to/trying.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## ElectroGeek

There is an app called CALL CONFIRM. I use it. Works great.

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Jabberwockish

gmizz said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on this problem?
> 
> When I put my D2G in my pocket, sometimes the keyboard slides open, causing bosses to be called in the middle of the night, ex-gf's to be texted, and random large downloads to be started.
> 
> Is there some way to keep my phone in sleep mode until I press the power button to wake it up? I tried using a pin to unlock it, however on the unlock screen there is a shortcut for "emergency call" so I've solved the problem of randomly calling my boss, I've created the problem of randomly calling 911.
> 
> I'm on Bikedude's 0819 build (not that it will likely make a difference to my question).
> 
> To the Devs: Thanks for all of your hard work. I really appreciate it.


This is slowly becoming my biggest annoyance on CM9. I don't think I've made any accidental calls, but just the other day I uploaded a random old photo to Facebook without realizing it until my wife asked why I had posted it. It'd be nice if there were a setting to disable unlock-on-open, or if opening the keyboard simply turned on the screen without unlocking (like the stock Moto firmware).


----------



## gmizz

Thanks for the advice everyone. I've been experimenting with keeping it in different positions in my pocket. It seems that screen out, power button up in my left pocket has been working. Hopefully there will be no more ex's texted or random photos uploaded to facebook.


----------



## gsr18

I have the weather and such displayed on the lockscreen, so when I slide mine open you have to move the little lock out of the circle before it goes to the unlock screen with the pattern and emergency call


----------



## ftfylol

Does anyone have a workaround for MMS? I'm on cm-9-20120726 I was using this method before but for some reason it's not working anymore: http://forum.xda-dev...261&postcount=2


----------



## bikedude880

I know logs have been posted, but does anyone have a log for mms on the recent builds? Timmy's down a well, but I don't know which one.

logcat -b radio > radio.txt
logcat > system.txt


----------



## hgrimberg

Is the problem of totally uncharging the battery still current on 0819? I can't re charge my phone anymore. The M logo keeps blinking.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

hgrimberg said:


> Is the problem of totally uncharging the battery still current on 0819? I can't re charge my phone anymore. The M logo keeps blinking.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


I do not believe so. Have you tried unplugging it and replugging it a couple of times? I've discharged my battery a few times in the last two or so weeks and I haven't seen the same issue.


----------



## x13thangelx

ftfylol said:


> Does anyone have a workaround for MMS? I'm on cm-9-20120726 I was using this method before but for some reason it's not working anymore: http://forum.xda-dev...261&postcount=2


Did you reboot after applying the APN? It worked on the 8/19 build for me.


----------



## Jabberwockish

x13thangelx said:


> Did you reboot after applying the APN? It worked on the 8/19 build for me.


Worked for me for receiving (even before rebooting, IIRC) but not for sending. (On all builds since 7/26-again, IIRC.)


----------



## ftfylol

I've rebooted and still no fix. I'm having the same issue as Jabberwockish; receiving is fine, sending is not. Does not work on wifi either.

Would an upgrade to 0819 be worth testing?

I'll edit this post with logcats. This will be my first time using logcat so if it's not correct, please bear with me.

EDIT: Tried to duplicate the error, WIFI was off and the picture was from my gallery. I hope I did this right.... http://pastebin.com/rB1PBcZa

EDIT2: I think the mms stuff starts at line 719


----------



## ElectroGeek

hgrimberg said:


> Is the problem of totally uncharging the battery still current on 0819? I can't re charge my phone anymore. The M logo keeps blinking.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Had the white battery with a question mark. I left it to charge overnight(on an Moto OEM charger) and no luck.

I ended up removing the battery, plugging in the phone, then putting the battery back in and it charged.

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Kitsune

Do anyone have this issue with the keyboard?
Sometimes it seems like I activated some kind of shortcuts combination and the keys didnt work properly, i start texting and a key open calc, another the browser, etc. like shortcut mode on.
Somebody knows how activate/desactivate this? since the option (Settings->applications->Quick Launch.) is not available in ICS?


----------



## gsr18

Kitsune said:


> Do anyone have this issue with the keyboard?
> Sometimes it seems like I activated some kind of shortcuts combination and the keys didnt work properly, i start texting and a key open calc, another the browser, etc. like shortcut mode on.
> Somebody knows how activate/desactivate this? since the option (Settings->applications->Quick Launch.) is not available in ICS?


Just press the physical search button (two to the left of the space bar) twice and it'll turn off


----------



## JakeRoxs

Also if you have Nova or Apex launcher you can long press on a screen then select shortcut the activities scroll down to settings click on it and scroll down till you see quick launch and click it. (There might be multiple quicklaunch entries just click the first one)

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

JakeRoxs said:


> Also if you have Nova or Apex launcher you can long press on a screen then select shortcut the activities scroll down to settings click on it and scroll down till you see quick launch and click it. (There might be multiple quicklaunch entries just click the first one)
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


...thank you so much. I have been looking for that setting menu forever. Bizarre that it can only be accessed via Nova or Apex...

Time to clear all those shortcuts out!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Disabling shortcuts won't really fix Kitsune's issue, though.


----------



## JakeRoxs

BlueGrizzlies said:


> Disabling shortcuts won't really fix Kitsune's issue, though.


And that's true my keyboard still doesn't work sometimes but at least a bunch of random apps don't pop up anymore.
Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot

Well, the time has come for me to move on. Today a shiny gently used Galaxy Nexus showed up at my door and the o'll D2G is getting passed on to my mother. I just wanted to thank everyone who have helped me with my first Android device and especially the devs who have made amazing things happen with my phone. I'm gonna try to keep up with things with the D2G, but now my time using it is done.

And now me maties, I be off to th' lands O th Nexus! Fare thee well! May the seas O th mobile world treat ye all well!
(Obligatory "Talk Like A Pirate Day" part)


----------



## wolfdog

I have issues with the WIFI staying connected.

Although it "stays" connected, it will often go white or just simply stop sending or receiving data.

Anyone help? 

Information:

Droid 2 Global
Android Version: 4.0.4
CyanoMod Version: 9-20120809-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we


----------



## Kitsune

what do u mean with go white? no signal?


----------



## Morlok8k

Kitsune said:


> what do u mean with go white? no signal?


I assume that he means he has a wifi connection that is white instead of blue (meaning it has internet connectivity)


----------



## wolfdog

Morlok8k said:


> I assume that he means he has a wifi connection that is white instead of blue (meaning it has internet connectivity)


Correct, I'm still connected but am not receiving internet connectivity.

In other words, I still am connected, but I don't have any internet access until I restart the WIFI.


----------



## Kitsune

Weird, mine works like a charm. the same with any network? have u tried changing the kind of encryption of the router's password?

btw anybody knows a way to cooler, or dissipate the heat from the battery?
in the last days have been getting too much hot and i don't even overclock it.
cheers


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

For those of you that don't have Camera Zoom FX, I'd highly recommend checking it out in the Play Store today (25 cents), if it's available in your location. It's really snappy, whereas the stock camera has always been painfully slow for me.


----------



## wolfdog

Kitsune said:


> For those of you that don't have Camera Zoom FX, I'd highly recommend checking it out in the Play Store today (25 cents), if it's available in your location. It's really snappy, whereas the stock camera has always been painfully slow for me.


The stock camera is very snappy for me







200% improvement over the stock gb cam.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

wolfdog said:


> I haven't had the oppurtunity to test on any other networks yet, but I've tried many different combinations for encryption types.
> 
> The stock camera is very snappy for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200% improvement over the stock gb cam.


Mileages will vary, naturally. I just wanted to share that in case others shared my feelings. But if you think the stock camera is the bomb, no need to worry about it haha.


----------

